# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Gaisberg 2008

## pAz

*Hinweis* von noox:
Das ist die Fortsetzung von www.downhill-board.com/30547-...-gaisberg.html


da man ja in letzter zeit kaum bis garnichts davon hört nun die frage an:
roberto,berni,georg,woifi,charly,noox,klamsi etc....,wies denn zur zeit oben aussieht bzw.wer in letzter zeit mal oben war?!

hoff man sieht sich bald wider öfter am berg/bike,der "winter" würds zulassen!

lg pAz

----------


## noox

Ich bin momentan nur auf 2 Bretteln unterwegs, genieße die Bike-Pause und freu mich dann aber schon auf das Frühjahr.

----------


## Poison :)

> Ich bin momentan nur auf 2 Bretteln unterwegs, genieße die Bike-Pause und freu mich dann aber schon auf das Frühjahr.


me the same...nur beweg ich mich 4-6 mal die woche auf den kuven statt auf brettln  :Smile: 

bis bald, freu mich...heuer wirds zeit zum angreifen  :Way To Go:

----------


## grisch

So schauds von meinem Büro aus! Mehr kann ich auch nicht beisteuern! Abgesehen davon sind sämtliche meiner Bikes zerlegt! Vielleicht könnt mir ja da Georg mal a Testradl checken?!

----------


## noox

Wird ma da net verrückt, wenn man bei schönstem Wetter den Gaisberg sieht, aber im Büro sitzen muss  :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

Verrückt wird man im Büro ohnedies, ganz egal wie's wetter is  :EEK!:

----------


## The REVO G

war gestern zum kasnocken essen am mitteregg
un da hats nu guate 20 cm schnee 
wann am monte gaisi geht nur 3 kehre

the revo g

----------


## grisch

Hat ja noch zeit. da winter strikes sicher no amoi back!

----------


## Poison :)

am spitz zwischen 0,5 meter und 1,5 meter  :EEK!:  

schätzungsweise ab kuhwiese nach elsbethen runter frei!

war heud sonne-sitzen am spitz, sehr fein  :Big Grin:

----------


## The REVO G

war heute am g berg und bin denschlag nach elsbethen gfahren 
sehr feuchter boden 
im schlag a bisserl a schnee aber ned am weg
eher probleme von umgefallenen bäumen die sich quer über den weg 
fallen haben lassen

kuhwiese frei zwischen zistel und der wiese schnee aber hart gut zum tretten

bis nach elsbethen super zum fahren bis auf a paar bam de so sicher net vom wind umknickt san aber a mal alngsame abfahrt und die ästchen wegrama

und dann gehts wieder echt guat 

nice greats 

the revo g

----------


## skimp

i war gestern auch oben (zistl) und bin zahnradbahntrasse runter..
war sehr geil zu fahren, bin ned mal richtig dreckig geworden.

aber halt sauviel los.. ziemlich unentspannt..

----------


## pAz

de hund foan do heimlich aufi :Wink: 
oba ohne bike derf i mi eh ned aufregn oba bei dem wetter scho schwierig=)

lg pAz

----------


## grisch

> de hund foan do heimlich aufi
> oba ohne bike derf i mi eh ned aufregn oba bei dem wetter scho schwierig=)
> 
> lg pAz


Sprichst ma aus da seele!!! I hob sogar mit da freundin spazieren müssen  :Frown:   Echt zach - so anti-adrenalinkick-mäßig!

----------


## DirtMerchant

skimp und ich sind heute auf die zistel rauf getreten bei feinstem wetter;
runter über die zahnradbahntrasse auf eis, schnee und gefrorenem schotter.

Können wir nur empfehlen, in diesen kalten Tagen in Abstinenz,
einfach Sahnebiken!

 :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## klamsi

welcher teil isn die zahnradtrasse ? kenn i de ?

klingt fein....i muass a endlich mei enduro wieda auf vordermann bringen !

----------


## skimp

> welcher teil isn die zahnradtrasse ? kenn i de ?


?? kennt keiner mehr die zahnradbahntrasse?

war heut echt sehr geil! stilecht mit bier(en) auf da zistl und dann runtergasen! besser könnts nicht sein.. höchstens um 20° wärmer.. *gg* :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

> ?? kennt keiner mehr die zahnradbahntrasse?


kenne und gfahrn ziemlich sicher schon....denk i moi.....aber nie bewusst gwesen das die so heist...nimm i mal an  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Der Name ist kein Zufall:

www.schmalspur-europa.at/schmalsp_11.htm

Dei Gaisbergstraße hat der Bahn dann den Garaus gemacht. Schade finde ich ware doch cool zum shutteln;-)

----------


## grisch

> Der Name ist kein Zufall:
> 
> www.schmalspur-europa.at/schmalsp_11.htm
> 
> Dei Gaisbergstraße hat der Bahn dann den Garaus gemacht. Schade finde ich ware doch cool zum shutteln;-)


Ziagst da im fernen Ausland a bissl heimatkunde rein, da schau her!

----------


## The REVO G

na servas andi du kennst die ja in der heimat aus

war gestern nachmittag zu am sundowner zum bergabgleiten am gaisi
war echt geil und super zum fahren 

nur bei der nächsten fahrt brauch i die kettensäge für a paar bam

nice greats from the sunny salzburg to the cold whistler montain

see you

THE RVO G

----------


## noox

Ist am Sonntag wer oben. Soll ja total schön werden. Müsst ma nur an Weg finden, wo wenig Wanderer sind... Aber ich weiß noch net, ob ich mir bei der ersten Rad-Ausfahrt 2008 gleich Gaisberg antun soll  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

> Aber ich weiß noch net, ob ich mir bei der ersten Rad-Ausfahrt 2008 gleich Gaisberg antun soll


hast du nu an andern geheimen berg in da westentaschen denst ned verraten willst ? oder hats an andern grund dast d in gaisberg ned antun willst  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

ich meine eher wegen rauftreten...

uups ... ich glaub ich sollte meine Bikes mal vom September-Dreck befreien ...

----------


## DirtMerchant

i glaub am sonntag könnts sein das der eine oder andere (oder beide mitananda) von uns rauftritt  :Confused:

----------


## grisch

> ich meine eher wegen rauftreten...
> 
> uups ... ich glaub ich sollte meine Bikes mal vom September-Dreck befreien ...


Wie wärs mit klassischem rauf-shutteln? i bin momentan a ned so a kondi-viech!

----------


## Charly82

uiuiui.....moch ma evtl. season opening?!?

----------


## grisch

Na, bitte ned. Hob noch kein einziges bike fertig! Außer mein 10Jahre altes KTM Race Force  :Confused:

----------


## pAz

haha war am di. auch oben und hab ma an feinen sonnenbrand gholt  :Wink: 
überhaupt so.mo.di.mi.ganzen tag in der sonne beim boarden und bier trinken  :Wink: 

*"ZWECKSN FABERL!"* _(schüler muss mans ein )_

----------


## noox

War's da so kalt, dass ma a Jacken braucht hat?   :Big Grin: 

Vor 2 Wochen beim Skifahren...

----------


## DirtMerchant

sauber noox,
ein echtes vorbild  :Smile:  , 
bier, sport und geiles wetter! 

zwecks sunday: 
hab ma am freerider grad mei schaltung total verstellt  :Confused:  
naja dann muss i doch mit´n demo shutteln  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## noox

Also ich glaub bei mir gehen beide Bikes. Also irgendwas wird sich schon ausgehen am Sonntag. Wobei ich ja eher für gemütlich rauftreten bin. Aber sehen wir dann eh.

----------


## skimp

was hör i da? am so wird ned geshuttelt!!!!!
aufitretn männer! oben gibts dann a bier und dann wird down-ge-hillt bis zum umfalln!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Is scho aper am Monte Gaisi?

Letztes Jahr hab ich von meinem Buerofenster noch die Lage checken koennen aber heuer sehe nur mehr den Pazifik bzw. das Burrard Bucht. Aber dahinter an den Northshore Mountains verschwindet die weisse Pracht auch schoen langsam;-)

Gaisi diese WE wuerde mich aber auch reizen. Wird sich wohl leider nicht ausgehen:-(

Vue Spass und das ihr mir alle rauftreten tut. Is besser fuers environment!!

(Irgendwas stimmt mit meine Tastatur nicht. Die hat keine Umlaute;-)

----------


## DirtMerchant

Heast oida, wenn du glaubst du kannst do so richtig an auf "i bin da mr. northshore" machen, dann werd ich dich besuchen kommen (und zwar genau am 20.06.) und dir so richtig in deinen badass treten.

Host mi?  :Cool:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Hoffentlich bist dann wieder nuechtern zum Biken;-)

----------


## Poison :)

oida...ihr denkts da am sonntag morgen an +s radlfahren? :EEK!:  

sats die ärgsten =)

bin i froh wenn die bikes fertig sind...dann sama schwer motiviert

----------


## The REVO G

war heut mitn charly und susi am monty gaissi

es is echt guat gangen bis auf die wanderer die waren wirklich in der überzahl

aber bei dem wetter normal

nice greats 

the g

----------


## pAz

> es is echt guat gangen bis auf die wanderer die waren wirklich in der überzahl


mei mum war dabei  :Lol: sie hat gmeind wie flott die unetrwegs waren,dawei wart es ja nur ihr  :Lol:   :Wink: lg pAz

----------


## DirtMerchant

Appropos Wanderer,
wie wäre es am Mo oder Di mit einem Nightride, solange es noch so griffigen boden gibt?

----------


## Charly82

war echt a seeehr feine session! großteils sogar trocken! schlag hat gestaubt, bis auf de 2 bäume die besten bedingungen! ned amal auf der kuhwiese wars feucht... nur die tret- und schiebe passagen waren noch schneeig, aber such schon mehr in richtung gatsch. 
....und paz, JA, ich war schnell!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  nice greez, charly

----------


## The REVO G

> mei mum war dabei 
> sie hat gmeind wie flott die unetrwegs waren,dawei wart es ja nur ihr  
> 
> lg pAz


da siegt mas wieder wir flott soa alter teamguru fahren kann wann er will

nice greats

the g

ps
a nightride war sicher a nu amal drin wolfi

----------


## pAz

hehe,jaja also gibst nur gas wenn die jungen ned dabei san um sie ned traurig zu stimmen-gg-

hehe woatets nur bis die powertwins die bikes haben dan schauts aus da wäsch :Wink: 

lg pAz

----------


## skimp

> hehe woatets nur bis die powertwins die bikes haben dan schauts aus da wäsch


boah.. unsere koma-trinker reissen das maul ja ganz schön weit auf..
was mach ma nur? schneller am bike sinds und mehr vertragen tuen sie auch..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

jo mit 18 geht des nu... schau ma moi wie's donn mit 30 ausschaut  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## skimp

30 werden die eh ned, wenns so weitermachen..  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## pAz

hahahahah was komatrinker?
i hab seit silv.nur 3 vollräusche ghabt,fragtsn kev der kann da mehr erzählen und noch interessante details  :Wink:  :Lol: 

und steff,du wiast di uschaun wenn i a bike hob  :Eek:

----------


## grisch

> 30 werden die eh ned, wenns so weitermachen..


geil :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

> 30 werden die eh ned, wenns so weitermachen..


hammer sentence steve!





> hahahahah was komatrinker?
> i hab seit silv.nur 3 vollräusche ghabt,fragtsn kev der kann da mehr erzählen und noch interessante details


kan plan von was der typ redet... inkl silvester vl 10 voifeztn ghabt  :Lol: 

bei der nächsten partyund beim nächsten ride (wenn unsere bikes mal fertig und eingefahren sind) werdets riiichtig oid ausschaun  :EEK!:   :Wink:   :Lol: 

greets bob

----------


## DirtMerchant

bob der baumeister triffts ja dieses weekend wirklich wieder mal auf den kopf, oder kev?

----------


## Poison :)

ja, oder wollt ihr mich papi kevin nennen?  :EEK!:   :Wall: 

geleck, i sollt aufhörn zu saufn...

bis bald am BIKE!! oder der nächsten derben party

----------


## tribune

papi kevin....gg

----------


## DirtMerchant

Nightride: Di, 20Uhr, am Treffpunkt der Kuhwiesen-Ripper

----------


## Poison :)

fugts eich mit eire rides  :Lol: 

aber bissl an trainingsvorsprung werdets dann eh dringend benötigen  :EEK!: 

have fun

----------


## pAz

echt a schweinerei  :Wink: 
es ghert a fahrverbot für ca. nu a wochn  :Wink: 

wer warad dabei,vl. am we. zu beginnen mal wider paar sprünge/ev. kleine anlieger in den OBEREN teil der 3.-kehre zu baun?also nur bis zum überqueren des forstweges im aignerpark?

oder so lassen und einfach fahren,fahren,fahren  :Wink: 

lg paz

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> mei mum war dabei 
> sie hat gmeind wie flott die unetrwegs waren,dawei wart es ja nur ihr  
> 
> lg pAz



Ich glaub, die hat mich gemeint  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

glaub ich auch,schnell is aber ned immer gut  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## klamsi

> wer warad dabei,vl. am we. zu beginnen mal wider paar sprünge/ev. kleine anlieger in den OBEREN teil der 3.-kehre zu baun?also nur bis zum überqueren des forstweges im aignerpark?


vergiss 3 kehre !

es gibt mitlerweile 1-2 andere spots wos sinvoller wäre etwas zu machen....(ohne wanderer !)

frag mal in ben...oder mich  :Wink: 

meine meinung dazu !

----------


## pAz

ok,lass mich gerne belehren!
lg pAz

----------


## Rüdiger

YEAH!! I woa gestern oben, sooo geil zum Foan, fia mitte Feb.!!!
Thanx Charly fia dein Tipp!!

----------


## Poison :)

he rü, wenn unsere bikes fertig san muast moi die jung guns trainiern  :Wink: 

greets

----------


## klamsi

> he rü, wenn unsere bikes fertig san muast moi die jung guns trainiern


allerdings......des war moi was.....sunst eiern ma in 10jahr nu so umma wie jetzt  :EEK!:

----------


## DirtMerchant

Während ihr also hier rum eiert, sind der Gärtner und ich schon wieder voll am Gas geben; Nightride bei allerfeinsten Bedingungen (bin gespannt obs im sommer überhaupt nochmal so gut geht  :Mr. Yellow:  ), übrigens Klamsi auch hier keine Wanderer! Ausblick bei sternenklarem Himmel ein Traum, ein wahrhaft epischer Ritt!

----------


## The REVO G

also dem kann i nur beipflichten 

der nightride war a echt total geil 

nice rides

the revo g

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> vergiss 3 kehre !
> 
> es gibt mitlerweile 1-2 andere spots wos sinvoller wäre etwas zu machen....(ohne wanderer !)
> 
> frag mal in ben...oder mich 
> 
> meine meinung dazu !


Pflicht dir bei - und wenn der Sturm jetzt da oben weiter tut, dann sollt ma mal gemeinsam mit dem Fichtenmoped und a paar Schaufeln / Krampen ausrücken und RECHTS vom Stromschlag a ordentliches Wegerl bauen.....
T

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> glaub ich auch,schnell is aber ned immer gut


Stimmt - drum würd ich auch NIE an solchen Tagen wie letztes WE, wo etwa 5 Mio Wanderer die Trasse und die Kuhtrittwiese bevölkert - diese Routen fahren.....

Bin den 824er ab Nocki-Kehre bis ganz runter gefahren, kurz die Strasse das kleine Stückerl zurück rauf getreten, und dann weiter beim Ghf Mitteregg rein, bin hier insgesamt auf der kompletten Strecke vielleicht 5 Leuten begegnet.....

Toni

Egal - next Wochn kummt wieder der powder bis ganz runter  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Monty Burns

> steiermark.orf.at/stories/260675/


... also dieses Bild neben der Story, wurde mMn 100% nicht in der Steriermark aufgenommen?! Was sagt ihr dazu: Steiermark oder Gberg?

----------


## Poison :)

hmm, für des hütterl vorm schlag kommts mir bissl groß/hoch vor?

du schau lieber mal wieder mitm radl vorbei  :Way To Go: 

lg kevin

----------


## Monty Burns

jetzt wo du's sagst, kommts mir auch bisserl hoch vor ... aber das Bankerl an der Vorderseite hätte doch so gut gepasst.

Ich werd zu Ostern und im Mai (des öfteren) vorbei schaun, ich hoff ich kann überhaupt noch radfahrn ... naja den "smoking Guns" fahr ich schon noch davon  :Mr Purple:   :EEK!:   :Cool:

----------


## Poison :)

> Ich werd zu Ostern und im Mai (des öfteren) vorbei schaun, ich hoff ich kann überhaupt noch radfahrn ... naja den "smoking Guns" fahr ich schon noch davon


 :EEK!: 

olta, ihr werdet euch anschaun  :Lol:

----------


## pAz

wenn unsre bikes fertig san und des kann i euch versprechen dauert nimma lang werdets staunen..

ned nur wegam bike sondern wird dann dauern ein so ein wind wie das emmachen aufdrung des fahrtwinds der twins herrschen  :Rock:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

lg pAz

----------


## Pinzgauner

Den Trainingsrueckstand holts ihr nimma auf!!

----------


## pAz

vl.von dir,du bist jo im paradies daham,oba de gonzen aus sbg. easy!

----------


## Monty Burns

> ned nur wegam bike sondern wird dann dauern ein so ein wind wie das emmachen aufdrung des fahrtwinds der twins herrschen


paz oida froind ... ein wind wird vielleicht von den powertwins herschen, weils solche Angst vorm FF (Fast Flo) haben und deswegen ihren Schließmuskel nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben  :EEK!:   :Mr Purple:   :Mr Purple:   :Mr Purple:  

spass beiseide ... i gfrei mi scho wieder auf a gemeinsame Ausfahrt. Das sollte sich im Jahre 2008 ja wohl einmal ausgehen ...

lg
FF  :Twisted:

----------


## klamsi

@monty...meld die moi wanst wieda in sbg bist....wohn ja eh pracktisch um die ecken von deine leit!?....da kunt ma doch moi was areissn !

----------


## Pinzgauner

@Powertwins: Was gibts eigentlich bei euch fuer Bikes ab? Kehrt ihr Giant den Ruecken?

----------


## pAz

> Was gibts eigentlich bei euch fuer Bikes ab? Kehrt ihr Giant den Ruecken?


giants san scho längst überm berg und des neue is scho im keller.
aber glei nachm ankommen auseinandergrissen fürs feintunig  :Wink: 

überraschung aber den rahmen und groben aufbau kannst da wohl denken nachdem ma den link von georgs shop in da sign. habn :Smile: 

@flo:hehe,gfrei mi aufs foan!

lg pAz

----------


## Pinzgauner

Dann tppe ich mal auf D1.

Iaz miasts woarscheinlich an RevoG en gonzen Summer in oane Sänfte aufn Gaisi trogen wei er eich an guten Preis gmocht hod ;-)

Ich hoffe ihr habt euch die Bikes beim Georg peroenlich abgeholt. Fuer den Versand ueber 12kg verlang er naemlich Euro 720,- lol

----------


## The REVO G

hi

mi braucht neamt mit ana senften am gaissi trögen ( die armen )

es muas für alle beteiligten passen

und ausserdem wird der revo g a neichs auto kriegen zum chevy dazu

also fahr i lieber selber aufi da bin i schneller als zu fuas

the revo g 

und zum versand von irgendwas muas i a leben aber es san nätürlich

€ 72,- und kane can $

----------


## Pinzgauner

Die Klimaerwärmung würde sicher lamgsamer von statten gehen wenn dei Van weg von der Strassen wäre;-)

Sind die Versandkosten nicht eher Euro 7,20 ??

Deine Webseite hat da wohl ein paar Kommas und Bindesstriche zuviel:

z. B. • bis 12 kg € 7.20,-

Ansonsten gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei eurem Deal alle profitiert haben.

----------


## pAz

> Ansonsten gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei eurem Deal alle profitiert haben.


da bin ich ma sicher sonst wäre es ja nicht sinvoll für beide seiten  :Wink: 

auto wurde gestern auch bereits gepimpt,hoffe die teile kommen bald dann gehts los!!!

lg pAz

----------


## Charly82

...zurück zum thema....

Wie sieht der gaissi jetzt aus? wie schlimm hat ihm der sturm zugesetzt? war wer oben?

thx, charly

----------


## grisch

Laut meiner Aussicht vom Büro aus schneit es da gerade heftig!

----------


## Rüdiger

Ich war während des Sturms oben  :Wink:  

Hat dem Gaissi nix anhaben können, des Lüfterl  :Wink:

----------


## Charly82

> Ich war während des Sturms oben  
> 
> Hat dem Gaissi nix anhaben können, des Lüfterl


....Reeeespect! :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
was hast da oben getan?!? :Musing:

----------


## pAz

> was hast da oben getan?!?


hehe sicher wie so manche a schönes stündchen im auto ghabt,aber wiso genau bei dem wind!? :Wink: 

zur zeit schauts guad aus oben...

....zum boarden aber ned zum radln  :Wink: 

lg pAz

----------


## Rüdiger

War am Vorabend fort und wollt was gegen meine Rausch tun, also rein in die Laufschuhe und rauf aufn Berg. Hab dacht da Sturm kommt erst später. Woa einerseits lässig, die Naturgewalten beim werken zu sehen, andererseits woas gar net so ohne, weil wie ma runterkommen san in die Stadt is doch einiges gelegen...
Hob ma außerdem dacht, dass die Bäume die nimma wollen eh da Kyrill scho gholt hat. Falsch gedacht...

----------


## pAz

war seit der emma wer oben?
wie siehts aus?
lg pAz

----------


## FloImSchnee

> war seit der emma wer oben?


Ich war letzten Montag oben -- aufm Jägersteig sicher 5 oder 6 Bäume quer übern Weg...
Der Weg nach Koppl/Nockstein war aber frei.

...dennoch ein Erfolgserlebnis für mich: (abgesehen von den Bäumen) den Jägersteig zum ersten Mal zu 100% befahren, olé!

----------


## pAz

> den Jägersteig zum ersten Mal zu 100% befahren


grats  :Way To Go: 
mal sehen wies mir dabei heuer geht,letztes jahr arnicht gefahren,davor aber schon problemlos...
weg wird aber sicher ned leichter ...=/

lg pAz

----------


## Charly82

Heißt das, dass nordseite schneefrei ist??

----------


## DirtMerchant

Kann i ma ned vorstellen, wenn i raufschau ist unterhalb der zistel noch alles weiß  :Confused:

----------


## FloImSchnee

> Heißt das, dass nordseite schneefrei ist??


Vor eineinhalb Wochen war sie's zu 95%, mittlerweile wohl wieder nimmer...

----------


## The REVO G

hi 

waren gestern am gaissi und es sieht derzeit wirklich schlecht bis verhernd aus ( WOLFI UND I)

am lichtschlag oberer teil ca 4-6 baume quer aber den weg
und 1x hat der umgefallene baum den weg mitgnummen
vielleicht lässt sich a umfahrung bauen

unterer teil nur rutschig wegen der restfeuchte im boden nach einer woche regen

richtung kuhwiese nach dem trettstück wieder 2-3 bäume über den weg

nach dem 3 kuhgitter ca 8 bäume quer übern weg lässt sich aber 
einigermasen umfahren wenn da viele fahren hama bald an weg 
der a nett shlecht sei muas

stück durch den wald richtung schotterweg
bäume quer drüber

einstieg nach dem asphaltstück 
ich glaube da hats die bäume gsprengt den da liegen 100 erte äste
uma dum

ab dann is einigermassen zum fahren nur der bach nimmt jetzt a den weg als
bachbett

also etwas feucht aber geil zum fahren wars trotzdem

ICH GLAUB ES SOLLTE SICH MAL EINE GRUPPE VON UNS AUCH UM DEN WEG
KÜMMERN 

NATÜRLICH BIN ICH GERNE ZU JEDER HILFE BEREIT KETTNSÄGE IS SCHON AUFGFÜLLT ABER ES SOLLTEN SIE DOCH NU A PAAR FINDEN DIE DEN GAISBERG GENAUSO GERN FAHREN WIE I

UND WENNS ZUM VOR SEASONOPENING MIT DER SÄGE IM RUCKSACK DEN GAISSI RUNTER GEHT

HOFFE WIR FINDEN AN PLAN WIE MA DES AUF DIE REIH KRIEGEN

VIELLEICHT IN A PAAR GRUPPEN AN VERSCHIEDENEN STELLEN
ODER ALLE AN AN PUNKT 

DIE KOORDINIERUNG VON SOWAS ÜBERLASS I GERN WENN ANDERN 

( TOOONNNNIIII ROOBBEEERRRTTTT ODER SUNST WEM

BIS BALD

THE REVO G

----------


## Poison :)

hört sich ned gut an, scheiss stürme  :Frown: 

wäre beim helfen natürlich dabei!

lg kevin

----------


## pAz

bin dabei!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ohne Einverstaendnis der Grundbesitzer wuerde ich da eher Abstand davon nehmen irgendwelche umgefallenen Baeume aufzuarbeiten. Vermutlich werden die Sturmschaeden eh zu Brennholz verarbeitet aber wer kann das schon wissen. Wenn einer der Bauern was anderes mit einem der Staemme vorhat und wir schneiden in der Mitte ein Stueck raus dann wirds wohl Aerger geben!

Gerade im unteren Bereich (ab Zistel) werden die Staemme wohl nicht lange liegen. Im oberen Bereich waers vermutlich weniger ein Problem die Staemme zu "zerstueckeln"

Ansonsten waere ich sofort dabei zu helfen! (Wird sich bei mir aber Aufgrund meines derzeitigen Wohnortes leider nicht machen lassen;-))

----------


## noox

Ich glaub auch, dass das im großen Stil nicht so ratsam ist. Wenn's geht sind Umfahrungen eh viel geiler  :Big Grin:  

Und umgfallene große Bäume zu beseitigen ist sicher auch nicht so ungefährlich. Allerdings hat da Georg da vermutlich eh Erfahrung.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Oder die Logs in den Trail einbauen!

Sowas nennt man dann entweder Log Ride oder Skinny oder Ladder Bridge aber NICHT "North Shore".

Nur so als Tipp fuer euren naechsten BC Trip! Wenn man die Dinger als "North Shore" bezeichnet dann sehen einen die Einheimischen in North Van an als waere man nicht ganz dicht;-)

----------


## DirtMerchant

Ok, danke schon mal für deine vorbereitenden Worte, also ich werd mir das für unseren BC Trip vormerken  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Es gibt übrigens Gerüchte, dass im oberen Teil der Weg (oder was davon über ist) ein wenig gepimpt werden darf.
Weiß da jemand näheres?

----------


## skimp

oiso i hab letztes we von meim derzeitigen wohnort in SOIZBURG north (shore) ("sbg", wie wir locals sagen) gschaut, hab i scho gsegn, dass ziemlich aper is am gaissi. um meinen verdacht zu bestätigen, bin i zfuass auffigshuttlet und hab ma nockstein-trail, etc angschaut.. da sind zwar einige erdrutsche abgegangen (dirt ägtschn) und a paar bäume (logs) umgefallen, aber alles in allem schauts ganz in ordnung aus.. oberhalb vom rundwanderweg is auf da north-shore halt nu a bissl schnee.. 

nur so als tip für euren nächsten gaissi-trip nach north sbg, dass eich die einheimischen nid ganz so deppert anschaun.. 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

schauns di mit dem büdl ned sowieso deppat an stef?  :EEK!:   :Lol: 

brauch entlich a radl  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

@skimp: Des is eh alles a ganz a geheime, subtile Propaganda;-)

----------


## The REVO G

hallo

am gaissi hats wieder richtig an schnee herkaut 

und i was eh in whistler hats viel mehr und es is aviel schenner durt
und die autos fahren alle mit sonnenblumenöl geh andi

aber wir san häut sbg locals und müssen unsere wegpflege a bisserl
verschieben bis der schnee weg is dann gehts aufi mit der sag und wir machen die arbeit der bundesforste die wanderwege von bäumen zu
befreien

white greats 

THE REVO G

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ich versuche ja nur uebers Forum nicht den Anschluss zu verlieren und natuerlich an Steff nach BC zu locken;-) Du bist uebrigens a herzlich eingeladen. I hoi eich dann mid meim Saladoel Dodge vom Flughafen o!

----------


## skimp

i hab dacht, alle autos fahren mit bier?

des we wirds ja wieder häßlich.. zeit wirds, dass der frühling kommt!!

----------


## Roberto

ab Mitte nächster Woche ist Frühling - dann werden wir uns hoffentlich mal einen netten Weg vom Gaissi "designen" könnnen - in Absprache mit dem "Toni"...

----------


## noox

bin dabei  :Wink: ))

----------


## Poison :)

was meint ihr (robert) da genau?

wäre auch dabei, und lang kanns mit den bikes nimmer dauern  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> ab Mitte nächster Woche ist Frühling - dann werden wir uns hoffentlich mal einen netten Weg vom Gaissi "designen" könnnen - in Absprache mit dem "Toni"...


Du sprichst in Raetsel.

----------


## klamsi

> was meint ihr (robert) da genau?





> Du sprichst in Raetsel.


wir legen jetzt alle zam und kaufen den gaissi..... :EEK!: 
....und dann gets ab....

na ernsthaft...kumt a weg für mtbler !?  :EEK!:   :Cool:

----------


## DirtMerchant

wege kommen nicht, sie werden gebaut  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klamsi

wege kommen und gehen....denn....die wege des herrn (alias: ck) sind unergründlich  :Wink:  

...und wann die emma kumt dann sans a wieda weg(gegangen worden)  :Wink: 

...na a paar infos waren super....was darf/wird "gebaut" ?

----------


## Pinzgauner

Beim Bauen bin ich vermutlich nicht dabei aber ich haette ein paar Tipps fuer euch. Vielleicht koennt ihr euch ein bisschen an dem Trail ab Sekunde 818 orientieren -> www.pinkbike.com/news/spectru...ideo-2008.html

Ach ja, falls ein Stamm guenstig liegt: So ein Logride wie bei Sekunde 1327 waere auch ganz nett;-)

----------


## pAz

bitte nun mal wirklich infos von wem,der was weiß!?
wenn nu nedzu veröff. bitte pm.

lg pAz

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Heya;

Bin gestern mal zu Fuß am Gaissi herum gezischt;
Lagebericht:
Bis knapp unter die Zisel schneefrei, Aigner Abfahrt geht gut, Kuhtrittwiese liegt noch Schnee, ausserdem etliche Bäume im Zwischenstück und im unteren Teil herrscht Chaos.
Ab der Zistel tiefster Winter - am Spitz etwa 1m Schnee.
Der Stromschlag ist total zerstört, Wurfholz so weit das Auge reicht, Zahnradtrasse ist frei.....

Zum Thema "bauen":
Der Grundstücksbesitzer hat mir vor etwas 3 Wochen sein mündliches okay gegeben, im Wurfbereich einen Weg zu bauen - das möcht ich aber auch schriftlich.
Gestern habe ich seinen Förster getroffen. der hat mir erzählt, dass wieder eine Holz-seilbahn zum Entfernen des Wurfholzes aufgebaut wird, so bald dies das Wetter zu lässt, d.h. wir müssten sowieso warten, bis dieses Holz abtransportiert ist.
Aber so lange so viel Schnee liegt, ist an eine Weggestaltung sowieso nicht zu denken.
Bin aber mit dem Roberto und dem Tom in regelmässigem Kontakt, wenns neue Infos gibt.
lg,
Toni

----------


## pAz

war "interresant heute  :Smile: 
oberhalb der zistl wohl zuviel schnee...
ab mitteregg kann man wider durchgehend fahren,da wir die bäume weggeräumt haben bzw. was davor hingelegt haben um drüberfahren zu können

sonst wars dreckig,dreckig,dreckig...und lustig  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Wos hobt's denn - wie wir nu so jung worn, sind wir grundsätzlich nur bei so am Wetter gefahren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Aber war cool heute. Mein Auto braucht jetzt trotzdem a gründliche Innenreinigung  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

unser bus bekams bereits gestern- easy mit besen  :Wink: 

war echt fein, erste ausfahrt heuer, radl taugt mir auch  :Way To Go:

----------


## klamsi

mal a frage in die runde:

hat wer a idee für a paar enduro/touren gschichtln a wengal singletrail mässig am gaisberg...so im umfang von 2stunden ? 

am besten ohne das ma viel auf da straßn fahrn muass und dazwischen wär schön wenn immer wieder mal a paar nette abfahrten san !?

bin für jeden tip offen....a gern per pm falls nicht öffentlich werden soll  :Wink: 

thx  :Beer:

----------


## skimp

willst im gelände rauf?
wir fahren immer die straße rauf und dann halt die üblichen trials runter.. obligatorisch is natürlich das gipfelbier, das sich beim shutteln natürlich keiner verdient..  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

na i suach eher was mit a wengal abwechslung....zerst 1stund rauf und dann 10min abi is ma irgendwie sche langsam a wengal zlangweilig  :Wink: 

eher was singletrial mässiges mit abwechselnd uphill downhill usw. also moi 100hm rauf dann wieda abi und wieda rauf usw.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Da sich am Gaisi eigentlich kein einziger Trail zum rauftreten eignet wird das wohl etwas schwierig werden. 
Da musst du dich wohl woanders umsehen.

----------


## pAz

wenn ich mich ned täusch gibts iagndan weg der so von der koppler seite losgeht richtung nockstein spitz den man bergauf bewältigen kann und anschließend die standart nockstein-abfahrt runter oder richtung gaisberg etwas ruaf und richtung guggental runter.

bin ich vor etlichen jahren mal mit meim onkel raufgfahren,wenn ich mich ned täusch.

aber schau mal auf alpintouren.at (onkel had an großen anteil an der page gmacht) da dürftest viel im sbg.er raum finden..

lg pAz

----------


## flying circus

was nettes wäre die tour rund ums lattengebierge. da gehts zwar eher mehr bergauf als bergab, aber die downhills sind seeehr geil....und mit einem enduro oder light freerider sicher zu packen...wenn auch nicht annähernd in der zeit wie mit einem cc bike :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
losgehen tut die tour nach bad reichenhall bei der baugarten hütte.

aja,ist am wochenende mal wer am gaisberg oder hat´s vor?

----------


## pAz

ich werd morgen mal bissl in aigen schieben...
am sa. und so. werden wider sehr sehr viele wanderer unterwegs sein =/

lg

----------


## klamsi

> Da sich am Gaisi eigentlich kein einziger Trail zum rauftreten eignet wird das wohl etwas schwierig werden. 
> Da musst du dich wohl woanders umsehen.


ja dann erweitere i mei frage moi um alles was ma innerhalb von 2 stunden rund um aigen fahrn könnt !? da vl. was dabei richtung erentrudisalm oder a in a ganz a andere richtung....wer a idee !?

thx

----------


## Pinzgauner

Die Gegend Rund um Muehlstein/Ehrentrudis und dann auch noch von hinten auf den Gaisi gibt sicher einiges her. Aber wer wird den so faul sein und sich durchfragen. Freeriden ist das Gebot der Stunde und dazu gehoert nun mal auch das Wegsuchen;-)

Mir ist sowieso seit langem ein Raetsel warum alle immer nur am Gaisberg zu finden sind. Andere Berge haben doch auch schoene Toechter! Achja genau jetzt faeltt es mir wieder ein: Auf die meisten kommt man ja nur durch pedalieren rauf:-)

----------


## noox

Ehrentrudis ist sowieso a Traum. Easy zum Rauffahren. Und dann bis runter geil zum Fahren (Ochsensteig). Aber oben schadets nicht, wenn dir jemand den Weg zeigt. 

Oben beim Spielplatz von der Ehrentrudis noch vorbei. Straße geht wieder in Wald rein. Dort dann nach wenigen Metern den Singletrail links weg. Dann kommt man über ein paar Stufen wieder auf a Straße und einem Gasthaus. Beim Gasthaus mehr oder weniger grad durch (also aufpassen). Dann kann man eigentlich eh nimmer wirklcih aus. Unten kommt dann mal ein Wiesenweg und gleich danach eine Straßenüberfahrt. Unten kommt man dann bei der Glasenbach-Klamm raus.

Ich wart noch auf ein paar Teile für mein All-Mountain-Bike, dann können wir dort mal a Runde drehen!

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Dann kommt man über ein paar Stufen wieder auf a Straße und einem Gasthaus. Beim Gasthaus mehr oder weniger grad durch (also aufpassen).


Entweder hinterm Gasthaus (Fageralm) vorbei oder einfach durch den Gastgarten. Aber dann bitte im Manual!

Bei Schoenwetter und am WE ist der Trail aber nur bedingt zu empfehlen da sehr viele Wanderer!

Meine CC Empfehlung: Entlang der Salzach nach Haslach. Uphill von Haslach bis kurz unter den Muehlstein. Verbindungstrail zur Ehrentrudis. Kurz vorher nach links wieder hinunter bis oberhalb Vollererhof (geiler Singletrail aber letztes Jahr Windwurf!). Wieder hinauf bis ganz zum Muehlstein. Verbindungsweg zur Fager. Noox Trail runter bis Hoehenwald. Von hinten rauf auf den Gaisi. Runter Trail nach Koppel. Von Koppel nach Salzburg (der Gueterweg der die Gais Strasse quert. Besonders zu empfehlen im Dunkeln ohne Licht nach ein paar Bier im Gasthof oberhalb der Koppler 4x Strecke -> gelle Steff;-))

----------


## noox

Ich dürfte den Ochsensteig immer nur gefahren sein, wenn keine Wanderer waren. So eine Gruppe war schon immer. Und natürlcih oben bei der Ehrentrudis (bis Fageralm) und unten in der Glasenbach-Klamm. Aber dazwischen ist kaum jemand. Aber ich fahr meistens zu komischen Zeiten oder wenns regnet.

----------


## skimp

mühlstein ist auch zu empfehlen:

an der salzach entlang nach urstein, vor der tanke (bei der neuen fh) links rauf am berg, richtung vollererhof.. beim vollererhof dann vorbei und weiter rauf auf den berg.. da ist dann eh alles angeschrieben.. auf jeden fall kommst bei der erentrudis raus, da kannst dann nach der beschreibung vom noox weiter..

das ganze kannst dann kombinieren mit gaisberg, da hast dann höhenmeter satt!




> koppler seite losgeht richtung nockstein spitz den man bergauf bewältigen


??

man kann gut von guggenthal nach koppl fahren, aber am nockstein rauf sind nur schmale oder steile wanderwege..

----------


## klamsi

> Ich wart noch auf ein paar Teile für mein All-Mountain-Bike, dann können wir dort mal a Runde drehen!


des war auf jeden fall moi fein !....aber da wirst mi sicher übelst abhängen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Das glaub ich weniger. Vor zwei Wochen war ich mit den Rangers fahren, und ich hab sooooo abgeloost. Unterschied war zwar sicher auch, dass mein RM Slayer 13,9kg gewogen hat und ich mit DH-Bereifung gefahren bin. Und Lois und Harry hatten 10 -11kg Hardtails.  Aber mit den neuen Teilen kratze ich die 12kg Marke  :Wink:   Leichtere Bremsen (sind momentan noch Hope M4) und eventuell leichtere Pedale und die 12kg fallen  :Wink:  

Aber solange die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede nicht soooo groß sind, ist's ja völlig egal.

----------


## pAz

werd heud ab 2 ca. wider bissl schieben...sonst noch wer unterwegs heud?LG

----------


## grisch

> werd heud ab 2 ca. wider bissl schieben...
> sonst noch wer unterwegs heud?
> 
> LG


Wär sofort dabei, leider fehlt ma noch ein vorbau  :Confused:  Gabel is endlich da!!! Kennst Du eigenlich den trail nach Koppl runter? Lt. Basti soll der ziemich viel flow habn?!

----------


## DirtMerchant

Schieben is was für Weicheier ("will mi ned dreckig machen,...")!
Treffpunkt 14uhr Elsbethen

Trail vom Spitz nach Koppl hat leider im Moment a bissi viel Flow im oberen Bereich, da nach Kyrill eine Baumbergeautobahn gebaut wurde!
Aber der Rest ist ein Highlight am Gayberg

----------


## pAz

> Aber der Rest ist ein Highlight am Gayberg


sicher ned besser als der weg,den wir schieben :Wink: 
mal schaun,bis gleich

lg

----------


## Poison :)

> Schieben is was für Weicheier ("will mi ned dreckig machen,...")!


i gib da glei weichei...olta hab i no an pickn  :EEK!:   :Frown: 

mal sehen was mich lüstet

----------


## noox

A Rangers-Abortung fährt jetzt Richtung Ehrentrudis und dann vermutlich Gaisberg weiter... moi schauen...

----------


## pAz

viel spass den rangers.
wir werden doch shuttln  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

i werd gar nix shutteln, werd mich voll und ganz auf meinen mageninhalt konzentrieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

I geh jez 4x-en! do braucht ma ned auf de ausflügler aufpassn! Vü spaß am gaisi!

----------


## klamsi

wohin gehst denn koppl ? vl. trifft ma sie ja ?

----------


## noox

Wie gesagt wir waren Ernte. Glasenbach Klamm rauf. Oben in der Klamm sind noch einige Bäume. Muss man sicher 6 - 7 mal absteigen und drüberheben. Einmal über ein Mure klettern. Einmal ist nur ca. 50cm Platz, wo's links sicher mehr als 5m senkrecht in die Klamm runter geht. Aber: Einfach net runterschauen...

Dann Ochsensteig runter. Wir haben eine Gruppe Wanderer da runter getroffen. Und der Trail war wie immer Grenz-Genial. Allerdings auch sicher 4 -5 Mal durch umgefallen Bäume und deren Geäst klettern.

War a Traum-Tour!

----------


## noox

@Grisch: Wennst vorübergehend einen Vorbau brauchst, ich könnt da vermutlich einen leihen (für Freeride). Der eine ist a 100mm ziemlich grad für Oversized. Der andere kurz und steil für normal.

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Einmal ist nur ca. 50cm Platz, wo's links sicher mehr als 5m senkrecht in die Klamm runter geht. Aber: Einfach net runterschauen...


gfoan hoffentlich oder?  :EEK!:

----------


## noox

klar... hab's eh erst realisiet, wie ich schon vorbei war  :Wink:  Immer dorthin schauen, wo man fahren muss - also immer auf die Ideallinie.

----------


## pAz

war sehr fein heute und überraschend wenig wanderer.
see u next time

----------


## grisch

> @Grisch: Wennst vorübergehend einen Vorbau brauchst, ich könnt da vermutlich einen leihen (für Freeride). Der eine ist a 100mm ziemlich grad für Oversized. Der andere kurz und steil für normal.


I werd morgen mal an georg anhaun, ob er schnell was auftreiben kann. Hab selber noch einige rum liegen - trotzdem Danksche.

Von Koppl aus hat da gaisi heit a noch voll winterlich ausgschaut, schräg!

----------


## pAz

> Von Koppl aus hat da gaisi heit a noch voll winterlich ausgschaut, schräg!


war aber (schlag/elsbethen) komplett schneefrei zum fahren.
nur bissi gatschig und im schlag einige bäume.

lg pAz

----------


## Poison :)

nach über 12h schlaf bin ich wieder bei mir  :Smile: 

war echt nice gestern

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Bin gestern mit dem Werner und dem Wolf die Glasenbachklamm rauf - weiter Richtung Wiestal rüber - bei der Kapelle links die Schotterstr. rauf in die Pechauerscharte - runter Richtung Ebenau - beim ersten Bauernhof links abbiegen - Schottertrail (im untern Teil heavy uphill) - Teubermühle - mündet knapp unter der scharfen Kehre in die (Elsbethner) Gaisbergstrasse - weiter Mitteregg - Zistel - Nocksteinkehre - von dort 824er runter bis zur Asphaltstr. - wieder retour rauf zur Rauchenbichl - Kuchen & Bier - dann über die Aigner runter......
War total geil die Tour, und in Summe 1000hm.....
Bei der Mündung der Elsbethner Gaisbergstr. in die Gaisbergbundesstr. ein paar Junxx mit Freeridern getroffen, war das wer von euch?
greets, 
Toni

P.S. Heut Nachmittag wer Zeit?

----------


## noox

Um ca. kurz nach 16 Uhr haben wir dort auch zwei mit Freeridern runterfahren sehen. Wir waren allerdings noch 50m weg.

----------


## pAz

> Bei der Mündung der Elsbethner Gaisbergstr. in die Gaisbergbundesstr. ein paar Junxx mit Freeridern getroffen, war das wer von euch?


nö, wir waren zu 7. mit downhill-bikes unterwegs und haben 2 mal gshuttelt. :Big Grin: 

haben aber auch einige getroffen gestern,war echt was los

lg

----------


## Erwin

Hey .....

Hat von euch wer Lust am Sonntag Bike zu gehn?

LG Erwin

----------


## skimp

sonntag horcht sich gut an.. ich werd ziemlich sicher rauftreten..

----------


## DirtMerchant

schade, bin leider in wien, werd dafür aufs argus bike festival schaun

----------


## noox

Eventenell häng ich mich dran - ich würd mich melden.

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Eventenell häng ich mich dran - ich würd mich melden.


Heh heh selber treten!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

Ich hab mein Radl jetzt eh um 2,2kg abgespeckt. Des merkt er dann eh net, wenn ich's dranhänge.

----------


## Erwin

Also auf meim Golf haben 3 Bikes Platzt zu rauf Shutteln 
vieleicht 4 aber da gehört dann schon etwas glück dazu  :Wink: .....


LG

----------


## Poison :)

sonntag hört sich gut an erwin!

schick mir mal bitte deine handynummer per PN, melde mich!

lg kevin

----------


## grisch

> Ich hab mein Radl jetzt eh um 2,2kg abgespeckt. Des merkt er dann eh net, wenn ich's dranhänge.


Hannes, woaßt eh: bike allane obspeckn bringt a nix  :Big Grin:  

Spaß ohne, nach 4x Rennen werd ich mich a paar mal am gaisi dronhängen. Van is da, bike is bald fertig (dank georg!) - kann losgehn! sweet.

----------


## flying circus

würd ich auch gern ein paar mal mitfahrn aufn gaisberg. jetzt muss aber noch für koppl trainiert werden :Smile:

----------


## noox

zuerst's Radl um 2,2, dann ich um 4,4,  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

werd am späteren nachmittag ev doch noch am gayberg sein, kev, georg i meld mi dann einfach!

----------


## Poison :)

schaust mal weider aufn rosenhügel?  :Lol: 

alles klaro

----------


## noox

werde eher doch nicht zeit haben...

----------


## Poison :)

muast mitm woifi am rosenhügel "hackeln"...denk cihs mir doch  :Wink: 

komm grad aus IBK, hammer spiel  :Smile:

----------


## noox

I kenn mi net aus...

----------


## Poison :)

du kennstn rosenhügel und dessen bedeutung fürn woifi und stef ned  :EEK!:  

??

----------


## DirtMerchant

hast wieder bob der baumeister gespielt?

----------


## noox

na - ist das ein Bildungslücke?

----------


## DirtMerchant

übrigens komm i grad von der premiere von kranked7, geiler film, de szenen mitn eric porter triffts ziemlich mit der einstellung vom skimp und mir zum biken!!!  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Poison :)

> na - ist das ein Bildungslücke?


gay-treff von sbg...denk aber eher du willst dich hier ned blösen
(damit dass du des öfteren dort vorbeischaust  :Wink:  )

so leut wie georg, skimp, woifi schaun da öfters mal vorbei...  :Lol: 

bis moibn

----------


## Pinzgauner

> übrigens komm i grad von der premiere von kranked7, geiler film, de szenen mitn eric porter triffts ziemlich mit der einstellung vom skimp und mir zum biken!!!


Hod er leicht a Bockbier gsoffn vorm owiefoan oder wie?  :Big Grin:

----------


## skimp

> du kennstn rosenhügel


kev oida, du BIST da rosenhügel!!

----------


## JackTheRipper

is heut wer am gaisberg? werd mit am kumpel mit da maschin mal raufschaun und a trangelr zischen.

----------


## noox

Es kann sein, dass es mich heute trotzdem aufn Gaisberg zieht. Wo kann man denn runterfahren? Geht Gipfel bis Nocksteinkehre halbwegs? Und dann Richtung Rundwanderweg.

Richtung Gersberg dürfte es eh kein Problem sein, denk ich.


PS: Wo ist'n da Rosenhügel? Gibt's da geile Lesben auch?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Erwin

Is doch ein hammer wetter zu biken oder.... :Mr. Yellow:  

ich werd heute so um 1 oder 2 herum von elsbethen auf den gaisberg shutteln.
Wie sieht es bei auch aus mit Biken heute??

LG Erwin

----------


## noox

Ich werde später mal rauftreten. Weiß aber noch net wann.

----------


## Poison :)

also erwin- halb 1 eslbethen passt, grad von georg bestätigt  :Wink: 

hannes willst mitfahren?
zeitlich geht sich beim georg wohl nur 1 mal aus
könntest aber im anschluss ja noch treten...

lg  :Wink: 

ps: weis ned wies mit lesben ausschaut, wie gsagt is stef rosenhügel-experte  :Lol: 




> is heut wer am gaisberg? werd mit am kumpel mit da maschin mal raufschaun und a trangelr zischen.


sind so um1  am spitz

----------


## noox

Na, Shutteln heute mal nicht. Halb eins ist ja in 40 Minuten - das geht sich sowieso nicht aus.

----------


## Poison :)

ok, dan tu was für deine kondi..bald fetzt uns davon  :Way To Go: 

viel spass, geniest den traumtag!

----------


## pAz

fü spass an alle,werd den nachm. chillen und zeug packen und dann für a woche nach rom abhaun  :Wink: 

bis bald

----------


## noox

Bin wieder da... Sehr lässig. 

Bin Parsch über die Schotterstraße rauf. Das letzte Stück muss man aber über einge Bäume drüberheben (schieben hat man da schon immer müssen). 

Also mit dem abgespeckten All-Mountain mit UST fährt es sich schon nett - bergauf.

Ich hab dann probiert vom Gipfel Richtung Nocksteinkehre zu fahren. Da liegt teilweise noch Schnee. Reifenspuren hab ich keine gesehen - dürften noch nicht viele gefahren sein. Mit SPD war's a bissl problematisch. Aber wenn da mal 20 Downhiller-Fahrten drübergehen, kannst schön fahren. Zwei bis dreimal unter oder über einen Baum (oder drumherum). Schlüsselstelle bei der Nocksteinkehre bin ich auch gefahren. Allerdings beim ersten Versuch verweigert. Meine Reifen haben aber unten auf dem lockeren Untergrund zuwenig Grip gehabt und ich hab genau den Baum angesteuert...  Links wird das Stückl immer schwieriger zum Fahren. Bin's jetzt rechts gefahren.

Von der Nocksteinkehre runter zum Rundwanderweg geht's eh schön.

Richtung Gersperg runter hab ich dann aus meinen UST reifen einen nicht mehr UST-Reifen gemacht.  :Frown: 

Und unten auf der Schotterstraße Richtung Parsch dürfte ich zwei Teenies beim Pempern gestört haben. Aber auf die Idee, des direkt auf der Schotterstraße zu probieren...  :Twisted: 



@Steff: Wo woarst du?

----------


## Poison :)

> Und unten auf der Schotterstraße Richtung Parsch dürfte ich zwei Teenies beim Pempern gestört haben. Aber auf die Idee, des direkt auf der Schotterstraße zu probieren...


haha, genial  :Lol: 

war echt superlässig heud am gaissi!

lg

----------


## Monty Burns

> Und unten auf der Schotterstraße Richtung Parsch dürfte ich zwei Teenies beim Pempern gestört haben. Aber auf die Idee, des direkt auf der Schotterstraße zu probieren...
> haha, genial


haha super story ... so was is ma auch noch nie passiert! ein schönes 1tes Mal, wenn auf einmal ein downhiller vorbeifährt hahaha  :Mr Purple:

----------


## Poison :)

dere flo, lebst a no?  :Wink: 

war egstern mitm pernjak in IBK...sima draufkommen das wir dich beide kennen
scheinst ja mit paar gauner aufgwachsen zu sein  :Lol: 

wollen dich mal wieder in sbg aufm rad sehn  :Wink: 

lg kevin

---forza RAPID  :Way To Go:

----------


## Monty Burns

> scheinst ja mit paar gauner aufgwachsen zu sein


volles ghetto alter, alles gangsta  :Busted:   :EEK!:  

bin um den 1ten wieder mal in sbg ... sollte ich zeit finden, sollten wir fahrrad fahren gehen. mal schaun 

forza *rapid* auf jeden fall!

----------


## JackTheRipper

tja, wir haben es leider nicht bis rauf geschafft. nach am drittel ham uns andere biker signalisiert, dass polente oben steht und kontrolliert. die paragleiter haben es dann noch bestätigt. mit meiner maschin wär dieses zusammentreffen sicher mit einer stilllegung behaftet gewesen  :Rolleyes:  also sind wir wieder runter und dafür auf alle umliegenden "gipfel" gestartet (heuberg, haunsberg, tax lueg, usw.). war echt ein geiler tag... viel gummi hat mein reifen nimma!  :Twisted:  
schad dass ich keinen von euch gsehen hab :Confused:

----------


## grisch

> tja, wir haben es leider nicht bis rauf geschafft. nach am drittel ham uns andere biker signalisiert, dass polente oben steht und kontrolliert. die paragleiter haben es dann noch bestätigt. mit meiner maschin wär dieses zusammentreffen sicher mit einer stilllegung behaftet gewesen  also sind wir wieder runter und dafür auf alle umliegenden "gipfel" gestartet (heuberg, haunsberg, tax lueg, usw.). war echt ein geiler tag... viel gummi hat mein reifen nimma!  
> schad dass ich keinen von euch gsehen hab


Chri, schau zua, dass ihr wieder mal auf'n radl wos weiter bringst! Wo san de Zeitn hin, wo wir mattseer noch a "downhill-gemeinde" woan! Wobei wird eh wieder besser, hab am Freitag a paar junge "ghetto-türken" mit am hofer diskount-downhill-nachbau im ort posen gesehn, war echt geil  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## The REVO G

hi alle mitanander

war gestern 2 x oben des erste mal mit kev und erwin haben die letzten bäume die im weg waren entfernt somit war dann alles frei um am abend nur noch eine stelle zu bearbeiten was i dann mitn wolfi gmacht hab

wir haben die kurve wo die grossen bäm liegen innen ausgrammt so das ma shon zu dem freien stück kummt wo ein durchkommen möglich ist

DORT MUSSTE MANN NUR NOCH EINE ABFAHRT( HÜHNERLEITER nort shore) HINMACHEN HOLZ SOLLTE GENÜGEND VORHANDEN SEIN

oder mit einer guten motorsäge den stamm zur hälfte einschneiden wenn ma des dürfen

dann wäre der schlag rechts wieder durchgehend befahrbar 
vielleicht finden sich ein paar das ma des nu hinbringen wäre ja für alle toll 
wans wieder zum nice riden geht

nice greats 

the revo g

----------


## Poison :)

sind gern bereit zu helfen, nur ebscheid geben wenn mal paar zeit haben  :Wink: 

danke an robert und georg fürs aufräumen, seit gestern echt wieder super!

lg, bis bald 
(auf besseres wetter )

----------


## Erwin

Wenn ihr Hilfe Braucht einfach nur melden......
Bin Live dabei  :Wink:  

LG Erwin

----------


## Poison :)

hast dei auto wieder?  :Lol: 

i hoff´s wetter bessert sich bald, will vor silberberg nochmal fahren!

erwin, fahrst du mit uns runter?
*wer fahrt aus sbg sonnst noch zum rennen?*

lg

----------


## Erwin

jap....
die zwei mit dem Roten Golf haben mich dann noch mal mit raufgenommen  :Mr. Yellow: .

des geht sich bestimmt noch mal aus das ma fahren, wens morgen ned pisst könnt ma ja a runte schieben  :Wink: ...

währ schon a wahsinn wenn ihr mich mit nehmen könnt....
Benzin Zahl ich natürlich mit  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

witzig das man immer wieder neue gsichter am gaisberg sieht, fahren ja ned unzählige demos rum  :Wink: 

morgen schauts schlecht aus, kann wohl erst sonntag wieder (sa koppl!)
mal schaun wies wetter wird!

lg kevin

----------


## Erwin

Fahrst du am Samstag in Koppl mit?

----------


## Poison :)

nein, fotos machen und zuschaun  :Wink: 

PM wegen silberberg!

lg

----------


## Erwin

ich werd vieleicht auch am samstag mal mit einem Kumpel vorbei schaun  :Wink:  ..

natürlich Fotos machen und so  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## klamsi

na aber der mann is teamphotograf  :Cool:

----------


## Erwin

teamphotograf!!!! des is auch nicht schlecht..... :Smile:

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> DORT MUSSTE MANN NUR NOCH EINE ABFAHRT( HÜHNERLEITER nort shore) HINMACHEN HOLZ SOLLTE GENÜGEND VORHANDEN SEIN
> oder mit einer guten motorsäge den stamm zur hälfte einschneiden wenn ma des dürfen vielleicht finden sich ein paar das ma des nu hinbringen wäre ja für alle toll wans wieder zum nice riden geht
> nice greats 
> the revo g


Heya Burcheen;

Gebt`s ma bitte nu a bisserl Zeit........
I bin grad dran, dass ich nen Schrieb (schwarz auf weiß) bekomm, dass ma dort (G`berg West) a wengerl arbeiten dürfen......
A zweite Sach is der Wald auf der Erentrudis/Fager Seite. Der gehört vom Umkehrplatz Gfalls bis runter in die Klamm nämlich meinem Nachbarn.
Mit dem geh ich am WE rauf in den Wald, schauen, ob wir dort ebenfalls einen Trail setzen könn(t)en....

cya, have fun,
Toni

----------


## skimp

sehr geil toni! war schon ewig nicht mehr auf der erentrudis, da hats ja offenbar auch einiges an bäumen umgehauen..

bin grad dabei, dass ich mir mein enduro wieder aufbaue, wird sicher a geile tourensaison!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Bei mir werds sicher a geile Shuttle/Seilbahn Saison  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Heute letzter Arbeitstag ab Anfang Mai Roadtrip Washington, Oregon, Utah, Nevada und California. Is wer in der Gegend?

----------


## skimp

schau lieber mal, dass du deinen allerwertesten wieder nach good ol' europe zurück schwingst, oida! da kriegst dann bikesaison bis zum abwinken...

----------


## skimp

> Is wer in der Gegend?


jo, morgen gaissi... und vermutlich an dem we, an dem du wieder da bist..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Ich war heute mit Georg und Kevin und später mit Erwin wieder oben.

War heute net so mein Tag - irgendwie hab ich's schon vorher gespürt. Beim ersten Run kurz vor der Zistel an 10cm Nagel eingfahren. Georg ist mit'n Bus wieder rauf. Dann war sein Bus abgsoffen und Handy-Akku leer  :Wink:  Beim zweiten Run hatte ich dann in einer Kehre einen völlig unspektakulären, langsamen Sturz. Aber leider Schoner verrutscht und stumpf mit Knie auf Stein. Dann war's aber sehr fein zu fahren! Traumhaftes Wetter. Fast alles trocken. Aber das Knie braucht jetzt doch a bissl Schonung  :Frown: 

Ich hoffe beim letzten Run der Jungs hat's dann gepasst!

----------


## Poison :)

2. run war genial  :Smile: 
danke noox!

der erste war leider mit viel pech, aber nächstes mal klappts wieder reibungslos!

bis bald  :Wink: 
lg kevin

----------


## pAz

an alle die mich heute vermisst haben :Wink: 
hab mich wohl verkühlt bei der 16h heimfahrt von rom in dem runterklimatisierten bus(von einer woche >25°) und anschließendem fortgehn..=/

beim nächsten mal bin i wider dabei,falls mi.wär zeit hätt(erwin) bitte melden.
nächstes we.is silberberg angsagt  :Smile: 

lg bis bald

----------


## Erwin

also wens Wetter am mittwoch Past bin ich dabei  :Wink: .

ich werd mal schaun wie es morgen ausschaut, vieleicht schwing ich mich am abend nochmal am gaisberg , soll ja anscheined morgen auch a hammer wetter sein  :Mr. Yellow:  !!!

LG Erwin

----------


## Poison :)

meld dich bitte auf jeden fall per phone  :Wink: 

lg kevin

----------


## DirtMerchant

yeah babes, bin heut abends auch dabei!!!!
treffpunkt wann und wo?

----------


## Poison :)

mal schaun wer noch dabei is -georg?

bin erst um 6 daham, also gehts bei mir erst um 18:15 elsbethen

lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

Würde 19uhr elsbethen vorschlagen, muss erst aus lamprechtshausen anreisen mit stop zhaus ums radl aufzuladen!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pAz

und i lieg kronk im bett  :Frown:

----------


## Poison :)

19 uhr is fast bissl spät, mal schaun wies dann mit georg und erwin ausschaut!

18:15 elsbethen steht dawei

----------


## Erwin

ich werd jetzt um drei mal mim auto nach elsbethen fahr und dann gemütlich rauf schieben, dauert eh 2 stunden  :Wink:  ..


vieleicht ruft ihr mir a halbe stund bevor ihr euch treff an dann könnt ich runter fahrn zum treffpunkt elsbethen  :Wink: !

Lg erwin

----------


## Poison :)

war schwer genial heud am gaissi (und grillen danach  :Wink:  )

thx erwin, cya

----------


## DirtMerchant

schwer genial ist fast schon untertrieben, trockene trails, fast durchgehend befahrbar ->  :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Poison :)

heud wars wieder sehr fein!

burschen habt ihrs vor der dunkelheitgeschafft?
hat mich beim ausräumen schon überrascht  :EEK!: 

lg, vl bis morgähn  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

War gestern wieder ein traum!
nach fahrwerkstuning überhaupt  :Wink:  
tja, der erwin und ich haben dann noch stormchaser gespielt, innerhalb von 5min wars stockfinster und brutal windig, was den einen oder anderen sprung etwas beeinflusst hat, gell erwin  :Mr. Yellow:  
aber mittlerweile kennen wir ja den trail und fahren den auch schon blind  :Twisted:

----------


## pAz

@woifi:was hast den getuned? :Smile: und wtf is stormchaser??lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

pazibär, getuned hab ich nur an den einstellungen der compression und den rebound;

und als kleine gedankenstütze:
www.redbullstormchase.com

----------


## pAz

allet klar  :Smile: 
bist deppad der trailer auf der page hats in sich  :Eek: 

lg

----------


## Poison :)

georg nimma mit euch gefahren?
essen war LECKER  :Lol: 

fahrt heud wer?

lg

----------


## Erwin

> was den einen oder anderen sprung etwas beeinflusst hat, gell erwin


"Etwas beeinflusst" ist gut gesagt bin ja quasi fast schon in der Wagerechten wie ein nasser sack runter geknallt  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hat aber sicher komisch ausgesehen   :Mr. Yellow:  !

war schon geil gestern aber pro fahrt ein Sturz des geht ja gar nicht!! 

LG Erwin

----------


## pAz

> war schon geil gestern aber pro fahrt ein Sturz des geht ja gar nicht!!


am gaisberg noch halb so schlimm,aber am so. darf dir des ned passieren,sonst ärgerst dich gscheid(ich sprech aus erfahrung  :Wink: ,hab in schladming von 3 läufen nur einen ohne sturz runter bracht=/)

----------


## grisch

Wie schau ma aus, geht heute am abend wos?

----------


## DirtMerchant

wetter wär extrageil! wenns is, bin i scho dabei!!
Georg, erwin, jungs??????

----------


## noox

Ich glaub muss jetzt dann noch eine Runde drehen. Am Abend haben wir eine Rangers-Runde in der Weißen.

----------


## DirtMerchant

@ grisch: 18:30 in Elsbethen!

----------


## grisch

Passt, hab mit'n "Taxler" eh a scho gequatscht! Bis gleich.

----------


## pAz

radl zerlegt,mittag einpennt und sollt lernen,->lernen am abnd.... shizl

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> radl zerlegt,mittag einpennt und sollt lernen,->lernen am abnd.... shizl



......die Buam! 
Mittags pennen! *kopfschüttel*

Was tut der Toni ? Schwitzt in der Mittagssunn am Spitz rauf  :Smile: 
Guad war`s - s Bierli oben!!!

Abfahrt a Traum, a bisserl gatschig im Schatten nu vom Regen, aber sonst fein......
Arbeiten tun`s auch wie wild, um das Holz raus zu bringen, sehr positiv!!

Have fun,
Toni

P.S. Heut Nachmittag werd i a nu mal rauf treten, bevor es ab in die hohe Tatra geht.......

----------


## pAz

jomei,kann passieren  :Wink: wer wäre am fr. dabei?ned zu spät vl. so um 5?lg

----------


## grisch

> jomei,kann passieren 
> 
> wer wäre am fr. dabei?ned zu spät vl. so um 5?
> 
> lg


Prinzipiell -JA-
Ich schmeiss heute mal alles nötige ins auto.

Endlich hat den fetten thread mal wer zerlegt, thanks

----------


## skimp

wer hat den thread gesplittet????

da gaissi thread ist mittlerweile eine einrichtung im dh-board.. da könntest gleich auf die österreich fahne pinkeln oder stiegl bier verunglimpfen.. bin stark dafür, dass die threads wieder zusammen geführt werden!!

----------


## pAz

steht eh im ersten post vom neuen,dass sie von noox getrennt wurden.
so lange threads sind fürs board ned gut und machens langsamer..

ich hab ka probl.damit,dir alte bleibt in meinem herzen  :Lol:  :Wink:

----------


## Erwin

hey Leute,

is heute von euch wer am Gaisberg?

LG Erwin

----------


## DirtMerchant

jo mann ich "war" oben siehe pics zum thema seelenfriede...

----------


## skimp

bist du jetzt a scho new-gay-school unterwegs? i kauf ma heit a glei so an helm!! shuttler oder selbst pedaliert? nockstoatrails, oda?

----------


## pAz

heid halb 6 elsbethen?weiß wer was vom georg?

lg

----------


## grisch

17:30h is mir fast a bissl z'spät. I werd vorher schon mal rauf shutteln, runten holpern und euch dann in elsbethen treffen. Is halt blöd, weil ma dann zwei autos oben haben  :Confused:  
Da Georg wird auf einer Gartenmesse sein  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

war sehr fein und jetzt wird geb. gfeiert ;D

----------


## Poison :)

2 mal bei besten verhältnissen vom spitz--->TRAUM  :Way To Go: 

mal schaun ob sich sonntag was ausgeht  :Wink: 

lg kevin, der ganz ringend pennen muss  :EEK!:

----------


## klamsi

wie schauts aus...würd heute am abend 5/6 wer spitz fahrn ? oder überhaupt a wengal fahrn ?

fg

----------


## grisch

Samstag wer dabei? Wenn's mit leo nix wird

----------


## klamsi

vl. get sie heute nu was aus ?....werd zwar "nur" mim enduro unterwegs sein aber fein wärs doch !!!

fg

----------


## flying circus

will auc aufn gaisberg :Cry:  
scheiß berufschule in scheiß baden :Evil:

----------


## Poison :)

an alle sbgér  :Wink: 

nachdem die rechte hand schön langsam wieder fit wird, hab ichgestern die linke ziemlich in anspruch genommen  :EEK!: 

mal schaun wie schnell es aufhört zu eitrn und zu rinnen wie a wasserfall  :Lol: 

schätz ich bin in 1-3 wochen wieder zurück  :Wink: 

mochtsas guad, und sats IMMA vorsichtig!

lg kevin

----------


## noox

"in Anspruch genommen". Deine rechte geht doch eh wieder  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Gute Besserung!

----------


## pAz

wappler,lern dich zu bewegen ím rausch  :Lol:

----------


## Erwin

jo leck.....

wos host denn gmocht???

Lg Erwin

----------


## Poison :)

willst echt ned wissn erwin  :Wink: 

zeitraffer:

finale-trinken-cave alleine-scharfes metallblech-schnitt-nimma viel haut auf 2 fingern-ukh um 6-pennen bis 11-trinken-1.zusammenbruch in spüle-aufs klo-2.zusammenbruch-klotüre mit gesicht beinahe zerstört-kalter schweiss like a wasserfall-nochmal kollaps-wunde eitrig-wieder ukh-heim-pennnnnnen-pizza essen´-forum schreiben

easy  :Lol:

----------


## Erwin

do bin i jo mit meim Weisheitszahn nu guad dron.... 
muas Hipp Baby Brei essen weil i mein kiefer ned gscheid auf kriag  :Lol: 


guade besserung und dua da ned wieder weh  :Wink:  

LG Erwin

----------


## klamsi

und eis ?  :Wink: 

@poison: du bist a a hirsel.......i hätt lernferien und du zerstörst da dei hand......tztztzt....was dua i denn jetzt.....

SAUF WENIGER  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

Buben, was macht's denn für sachen! 
@erwin: Hipp hat eig. eh a große auswahl; ansonsten alte regel: 1 Bier = 1 Semmel

----------


## klamsi

> @erwin: Hipp hat eig. eh a große auswahl; ansonsten alte regel: 1 Bier = 1 Semmel


des wird aber a gscheida rausch bis ma da satt is  :Twisted:

----------


## klamsi

wie schauts aus ? geht heit ev. was am abend am gaisberg.....oder sann alle schladming ?

fg

----------


## Poison :)

georg, paz, grisch fahren schladming mit

hannes und ich werdn reinschaun, kann sonnst eh ned viel machn  :Frown: 

lg

----------


## pAz

@klamsi:mo./di. bissl gaisberg?schieben und vl.mal rauf?

lg

----------


## noox

wäre ich eventuell auch dabei

----------


## klamsi

moi schaun.....montag is nua moi schriftliche.....red ma uns dann einfach zam....

ab freitag is dann aber endlos zeit  :Cool:

----------


## Erwin

Mo. / Di. währ i vl. a dabei wenns meiner Backe besser geht  :Wink: .

Hy Paz wie war's Schladming?

LG Erwin

----------


## pAz

out in der quali nach sturz.
san nur 16 weiterkommen...

----------


## Monty Burns

> finale-trinken-cave alleine-scharfes metallblech-schnitt-nimma viel haut auf 2 fingern-ukh um 6-pennen bis 11-trinken-1.zusammenbruch in spüle-aufs klo-2.zusammenbruch-klotüre mit gesicht beinahe zerstört-kalter schweiss like a wasserfall-nochmal kollaps-wunde eitrig-wieder ukh-heim-pennnnnnen-pizza essen´-forum schreiben


... liest sich wie das Tagebuch eines Junkies vom Karlsplatz  :Wink:  ... runter vom gas kevin  :Now:

----------


## Poison :)

cave is normal eh tabu...ka sorge  :Wink: 

war borg-ball am mittwoch! gas is scho draussn jungs  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

Na wie schauts aus mit bike heute? 
Da Erwin muas unbedingt wieder auf denn sattel  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Lg

----------


## pAz

war am nachm. einmal oben nach elsbethen runter.
staubtrocken,KEIn einziger wanderer, a traum zum fahrn

----------


## pAz

war gestern nachm.mitn klamsi und ben in aigen,sehr geil zum fahren,nur schwitzt ma ca. 1/2 liter pro einmal raufschiebn  :Big Grin: 

werd morgen wider gehn(so ab 3),is wer dabei?klamsi?

lg pAz

----------


## klamsi

wans so hass is wie heit sicher ned.....zumindest ned um 3.....eher 7  :Wink: 

werd heit wohl a nu fahrn geh....was nu ned wo aber a erst später....vl. wer dabei ?

----------


## pAz

do hob i ka zeit mehr.
bin ab 3 unterwegs,aigen oder wider omi fragen  :Wink: 

lg pAz

----------


## klamsi

frag a moi dei omi....vl. get sie ja für mi a was aus  :Wink:  ......aber schiaben bei der hitz is der tod !!!

----------


## pAz

> Morgen, Freitag
> 
> Häufig scheint die Sonne. Im Laufe des Tages bilden sich dann einige Quellwolken und am Nachmittag ein paar Regenschauer und Gewitter, vor allem im Bereich der Tauern und im Lungau, nur vereinzelt im Flachgau. Immer noch weht lebhafter bis kräftiger, föhniger Wind aus Südost bis Süd. Es wird nicht mehr so extrem warm, die höchsten Temperaturen liegen zwischen etwa 20 Grad im Lungau und 30 Grad im Flachgau.


ideal.
ja i frag moi.sonst schwitzen!!!!

----------


## pAz

auf gehts.
klamsi und i fahrn j.spitz rocken und danach aigen schiebn  :Wink: 
bis bald

----------


## grisch

> auf gehts.
> klamsi und i fahrn j.spitz rocken und danach aigen schiebn 
> bis bald


Ärgstens bei dem Wetter schieben! thumbs up!

----------


## pAz

zerst elsbethen und dann 2 mal aigen.
a traum zum fahrn und 3 liter leichter  :Lol:

----------


## da sepp

Bin ab Juli wieder in Salzburg zum arbeiten, was gibts den noch ausser Gaisberg??
Und wie komm ich am besten und schnellsten rauf, gibt an Bus...? :Rolleyes:

----------


## pAz

> was gibts den noch ausser Gaisberg?


kühberg,kapuzienerberg...




> wie komm ich am besten und schnellsten rauf, gibst an Bus


ja,nimmt aber seit letztem jahr keine radfahrer mehr mit.
auto,treten oder schieben  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## grisch

Gerüchteküche kocht!!! Stadt Sbg. plant anscheinend was offizielles am gaisi zu machen, roberto weiß anscheinend was drüber - von mir habt's des aber ned  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

wenns war is:

 :Thank You!:  :Thank You!:  :Thank You!: 
 :Cheers:  :Cheers:  :Cheers: 
 :Pray:  :Pray:  :Pray: 
 :Hungry:  :Hungry:  :Hungry: 
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock: 
 :The Wave:  :The Wave:  :The Wave: 
 :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer: 
 :Smileysanta:  :Smileysanta:  :Smileysanta: 
 :Yay:  :Yay:  :Yay: 
 :Woot:  :Woot:  :Woot:

----------


## grisch

oh, kleiner gefühlsausbruch!
Mal schaun, in Sbg. geht sowas normalerweise ja ned so schnell. Aber ein Typ vom Magistrat hat beim Walter (koppl) angerufen.

Da RevoG und ich werden morgen evtl. mal wieder runter kroch'n, zur Info.

----------


## pAz

wär ja gern dabei nur is mei bremse butt und a wenn i nur ganz wenig brems am schlag,ganz ohne vorderbremse gehts wohl nu ned ganz :Smile:

----------


## flying circus

hab ich auch schon was gehört...hat aber schon öfters so gerüchte gegeben und ich glaub schön langsam an solche sachen nicht mehr :Cry:  

aber wär der himmel auf erden wenn´s da mal was offizielles gäbe...muss man nciht immer mit den wanderern streiten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

hmm...gaisberg :Twisted:   :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> wär ja gern dabei nur is mei bremse butt und a wenn i nur ganz wenig brems am schlag,ganz ohne vorderbremse gehts wohl nu ned ganz


Versteh' I voi. ich fahr sicha a mit einem blöden gefühl, seit leo besuch vor 3 wochen klemmt mein schaltwerk recht spontan. ziemlich nervig, wenn man verbockten trail runter will bzw. grad in da luft is und sich die kette und somit auch kurbel nimma bewegen will.

----------


## Poison :)

morgen sagens ja ziemlich a dreckswetter, vl bin ich dabei  :Wink: 

meldets euch bitte wennts fahrts!

lg

----------


## klamsi

da wär i durchaus a dabei.... :Wink:

----------


## noox

Unter Umständen  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

wie geil unbedingt melden

----------


## grisch

Seids ja olle schwerst motiviert! ok, jez muss ich wieder den schweinskickern zuschaun

----------


## klamsi

> Seids ja olle schwerst motiviert! ok, jez muss ich wieder den schweinskickern zuschaun


allerdings  :Wink: 

stimmt die polen spielen wirklich meistens ziemlich schlecht  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

Mi zaht's bei dem wetter irgendwie ned so recht. muss ma außerdem noch 2 dh schläuche kaufen und aufs 4x montieren, denn 3mal dürft's raten, wer schon wieder an batschn' hot  :Mad:  

Vielleicht mal morgen, wenn sich bikepark-mäßig nix tuat!

----------


## noox

ich muss noch mei hand auskurieren...  :Frown:   Also geht auch nix dieses WE.

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> Gerüchteküche kocht!!! Stadt Sbg. plant anscheinend was offizielles am gaisi zu machen, roberto weiß anscheinend was drüber - von mir habt's des aber ned


Roberto hat mich angerufen.....

Ja, es stimmt, die Initiative "Gaisberg neu" arbeitet heuer mit neuem Budget und neuer Motivation.
Am Spitz wurden ja auch schon Arbeiten begonnen.
Nun soll die Machbarkeit (Verträglichkeit) eines Trails geprüft werden, auf dem Biker absolutes Vorrecht genießen........

so have fun `nd enjoy,
Toni

----------


## Poison :)

absolut geil toni & robert!!

drück euch ganz fest die daumen, wenn hilfe benötigt wird immer melden!  :Way To Go: 

welche arbeiten meinst du toni?

lg kevin

----------


## Bine

der walter hat mich heute angerufen das ich am 26.juni zur möglichen streckenbegehung mitschaun soll. im gespräch ist anscheinend die alte skipiste vom spitz richtung guggenthal was ich mir im moment ned so richtig vorstellen kann weils da sausteil ist. aber mal schaun ich lass mich überraschen.

----------


## Basti

> der walter hat mich heute angerufen das ich am 26.juni zur möglichen streckenbegehung mitschaun soll. im gespräch ist anscheinend die alte skipiste vom spitz richtung guggenthal was ich mir im moment ned so richtig vorstellen kann weils da sausteil ist. aber mal schaun ich lass mich überraschen.


eigentlich hat er mich angrufen, aber i hab mal wieder vergessen mich anzumelden  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

naja wird halt a salzburger champery....aber fein wärs  :EEK!:   :Wink:

----------


## gamml

Wow, sowas hört ma gerne, drück euch Salzburgern auf alle Fälle mal die Daumen, dass des was wird.
Vll gehts sich dann endlich mal aus, dass i a mitm Bike und nit "nur" zum Großeltern besuchen komm.  :Smile:   :Way To Go:  

lg kle

----------


## Erwin

> Vielleicht mal morgen, wenn sich bikepark-mäßig nix tuat!


Morgen Gaisberg!!! wenn i morgen wieder Fit bin, mach i mit  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Lg Erwin

----------


## DirtMerchant

heut? wer? wie? wann? wo?

----------


## grisch

> heut? wer? wie? wann? wo?


Ich wär dabei, wenn's geht ned zu spät, möcht danach noch 4xen.
Ich werf mal 15:00h in die Runde, Treffpunkt Elsbethen?!
Gibt wer an RevoG a Info, mei Handy is grod leer.

----------


## pAz

hiiiilfe,erstes we. seit 3.mai wo i ned im bikepark/bei am rennen bin.
also die letzten 5 WE. immer untwerwegs(dazwischen gaisberg und aigen)und des we.nix  :Frown: 

fü spaß eich olle.

lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

schade, 15uhr elsbethen is fixiert für alle anderen
@paz is de bremsen immer no hin?

----------


## Erwin

15uhr is a guade zeit  :Wink: .

hey paz is der bremes defekt nu a überbleibsel von schladming?

LG Erwin

----------


## pAz

@wolfi: jo leider,hoff des teil kumt bis zum fr. damit i kommendes we. wider gas gebn ko (bis do. hab i sowiso ka zeit,sonst muas i im sommer lernen... :Wink: )

@erwin:na ned wirklich,dumme folge davon  :Wink: 
hab die hebel li. und re. tauscht dann is problemlos gangen,bis i eine schraube von die hebel abgrissen hab.
jomei des kummt davon,wenn ma so kräftig is  :Yay2:

----------


## flying circus

is heute mal wer oben, aufm gaisberg? :Smile:  
würd so am vormittag mal rauffahren.

----------


## Erwin

:EEK!:  vormittag is schon häftig, bin grade mal aufgewacht  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

hat heut nicht igrendwer bock ein oder zwei mal zu fahrn?

Lg Erwin

----------


## klamsi

bock auf jeden fall....moi schaun vl. tret i am nachmittag mal a wengal rauf....

----------


## flying circus

war jetzt 2 mal oben und war geil :Smile:  
und die wanderer waren auch einigermasen cool.
so eine 60-70 jährige, die den jägersteig hinterm sender raufgegangen ist hat gmeint ob ich ned ganz gsund bin und das ich im hirn kank bin weil ich da mim radl runterfahr
...das gleiche hab ich mir von ihr auch dacht :Embarrassment:   :Smile:  

gaisberg rulez :Twisted:

----------


## pAz

2 mal rauftreten?->wenn ja respekt!!!!
wie is jägersteig zur zeit?ganz frei?

lg

----------


## grisch

s'wetter hätt heit sogar gehalten, hätt i mir ned gedacht. Mir hat gestern aber eh gereicht. 1x runter gefahren, an sinnloser stelle gestürzt, dabei genau auf die schulter gefallen (ihr wisst ja, dass ich aus prinzip ohne saftey jacket fahr) dadurch natürlich genau eins meiner beckal zerkratzt. dafür is mir anschließend in koppl einiges aufgegangen.

----------


## Poison :)

> (ihr wisst ja, dass ich aus prinzip ohne saftey jacket fahr)


erklär ma des christian  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> erklär ma des christian


kann die dinger einfach ned leiden. mich hat's beim eishackeln schon immer gscheid gnervt - kann's a ned erklären, is halt so. Bis jetzt is immer gut gegangen, ohne.

----------


## flying circus

jägersteig ist eigendlich ganz gut zum fahren.
zweimal muss man über bäume heben,einmal kann man einen bunny-hop machn :Cool:  
nach dem rundwanderweg richtung gersbergalm ists einfach  nurnoch fein :Smile:  
freu mich schon wieder aufs wochenende... :Smile:

----------


## pAz

ok,danke,wie bist rauf? :Smile: weisst du wies richtung guggenthal ausschaut?

----------


## Erwin

> kann die dinger einfach ned leiden. mich hat's beim eishackeln schon immer gscheid gnervt - kann's a ned erklären, is halt so. Bis jetzt is immer gut gegangen, ohne.



naja wenst dich imma so schön hinlegst wie gestern, brauchst des ding eh ned umbedingt  :Big Grin:  


Lg

----------


## flying circus

rauf bin ich über die straße, nach der zistel hab ich s rad das erste mal den jägersteig raufgetragen, zum schaun wies geht und das zweite mal hab ich´s über die straße raufgschoben.
wennst richtung guggenthal da wo man bei der gersbergalm rauskommst meinst gehts voll geil, wennst das meinst wo man in koppl rauskommt weis ich´s (noch) nicht.
vl. könn ma ja am wochenende mal fahrn gehn :Smile:

----------


## pAz

nein gersbergalm mein ich nicht auch wenns a super strecke ist.
koppl mein ich auch ned,da müsst ma schön ziemlich lang rübertreten am rundwanderweg.dazwischen geht ein weg runter richtung guggenthal bzw. nockstein...

am we.werd ich eher schladming oder planai fahren.

lg

----------


## klamsi

> am we.werd ich eher schladming oder planai fahren.


wo isn da der unterschied  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

ok :Yay2: 
schladming oder wagrain

----------


## Erwin

We. BikePark ich bin dabei !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

wenn ich wieder atmen und bewegen kann bin ich dabei  :Lol:

----------


## klamsi

am weekend muass fix was gehen  :Wink:

----------


## Erwin

Fix Oida  :Stick Out Tongue:  !!!

wenn's geht ohne Regen  :Wink:  

Lg

----------


## grisch

WE auf jeden FALL Bikepark. Vielleicht unter der week (wetter wird gegen Ende besser) nochmal matschige Gaisberg Abfahrt.

----------


## pAz

fr. nachm. eventuell?sonst geh i bissl aigen glaub i.wer wär vorraussichtlich so. dabei?

----------


## klamsi

so. ? sonntag ? park ? i bin zuminest am sonntag für alles zu haben  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

is ma klor,dass du für alles zu habn bist.
nein so. steht für sonde zum mars?!  :Yay: 

so.bikepark,wo schau ma nu...

----------


## Erwin

son. BikePark!!!!

Hir, da Erwin der fahrt mit  :Big Grin: !!

Lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

bam oida!  :EEK!:  
warad echt gern dabei, oba leider san da noox und i jo nid do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Poison :)

hoit dein fettn rond!!  :Box:   :Bye:

----------


## grisch

> hoit dein fettn rond!!


Des wollt i a grod sogn bzw. schreibn!

Zwecks SO: Bin zwar scho scharf auf Wagrain aber in LEO gibt's halt a wos zum 4xen, welch Zwickmühle!

----------


## Poison :)

> Des wollt i a grod sogn bzw. schreibn!
> 
> Zwecks SO: Bin zwar scho scharf auf Wagrain aber in LEO gibt's halt a wos zum 4xen, welch Zwickmühle!



weder noch...schladming ruft!!  :Now:   :Rock:

----------


## Poison :)

paz und ich waren heud bissl in aigen schieben  :Wink: 

weil mei radl mal wieder im anus is haben wir spontan paar pix gmacht, die aber ganz nice sind  :Smile: 

macht euch ein bild vom weg nach aigen, kommentare erwünscht =)
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...imit=&si=aigen

lg kevin

anhang- letzde fahrt...  :Cry:

----------


## grisch

> paz und ich waren heud bissl in aigen schieben 
> 
> weil mei radl mal wieder im anus is haben wir spontan paar pix gmacht, die aber ganz nice sind 
> 
> macht euch ein bild vom weg nach aigen, kommentare erwünscht =)
> https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...imit=&si=aigen
> 
> lg kevin
> 
> anhang- letzde fahrt...


Schaud geil aus. beim 2. pic kummt fast a bissal canada feeling auf! do mecht i die nexten tog a mal runter. 
Wos wochst da do aus da hond aussa?

----------


## pAz

war sehr fein heud,paar pix können sich sehn lassen (j. sind meine auch im link)...

@grisch: vl. foama moi,red ma uns nu zam...

des aus seiner hand is nur bissl haut,die wegsteht,der soi ned rehrn  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> war sehr fein heud,paar pix können sich sehn lassen (j. sind meine auch im link)...
> 
> @grisch: vl. foama moi,red ma uns nu zam...
> 
> des aus seiner hand is nur bissl haut,die wegsteht,der soi ned rehrn


Passt, werd heute abend a bissal auf mein trainingshobel km fressen. DH bike geb ich schon mal ins auto, für alle fälle. da georg wollt den neuen trail eh auch mal erkunden!

----------


## pAz

hat er soweit ich weiß eh scho letztens mitn erwin.
für oben runter is mir zu schade,weil ma doch was auf der straße verliert,da fahr ich lieber elsbethen aber danach/davor 1-2 mal raufschiebn bin i dabei.

weg kann einiges,feine anlieger,bissl ruppigere stückerl und am ende steile,rutschige kurven! :Way To Go: 

die nächsten tage möcht ich übrigends mal bissl was ausbessern (anlieger verbessern vl. 1 kleiner sprung...)wäre nett wenn jemand helfen könnte,infos kommen noch...

----------


## Freaky

ist der weg "nach aigen" die eig. strecke vom gaisberg oder gibts da schon an klan bikepark ?! will dieses jahr unbedingt einmal raufschauen und will ma nu a boa infos holen 
lg

----------


## pAz

bikepark gibts da nirgends :Wink: 
diesen weg findet man nur,wenn ma weiß wo er is,is ned der normale weg...

falls du mal oben sein solltest kann ich da die abfahrt richtung elsbethen empfehlen...

----------


## Freaky

> falls du mal oben sein solltest kann ich da die abfahrt richtung elsbethen empfehlen...


das hab ich ja mit "bikepark" gemeint  :Embarrassment:  
also gibts mehrer strecken/wanderwege in alle möglichen richtungen ?!

----------


## pAz

da is bikepark a sehr falscher ausdruck.
natürlich gibts auf dem berg mehrere wanderwege,nirgends ist das biken offiziell erlaubt...

----------


## Freaky

> da is bikepark a sehr falscher ausdruck.


war ja auch ned ernst gemeint.
trotzdem wäre es super  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  is ja auch schon mal darüber gesprochen worden das die da eine gondel raufbauen wollen, aber des wird bzw. is eh nix worden, und auß.dem würden da sowieso keine biker shuttlen dürfen  :Cry:

----------


## grisch

Ladies, wie schau ma aus? Möchte heute gerne gaisberg rocken! 
Twins, Erwing, Georg, Roberto?
Der "neue" Aigen Trail geht ma gar nimma aus dem Kopf!!!

----------


## Poison :)

liebend gern, leider ka radl und am mondsee baden  :Wink: 

aber morgen(wenn ned wagrain/ka radl) bzw. samstag gerne!

sonntag schladming!

lg

----------


## pAz

du hast wider erst um 5/6 zeit oder?
könnt nur von j. bis 4,leider....

----------


## grisch

Von der Zeit her bin i flexibel, ziemlich der einziger vorteil, wenn man sozusagen sein eigener chef is. War mittag grad draußen, muss sagen, mir is z'heiß um 4. werd a eher baden schauen, weichei-mäßig. Morgen hätt i a Zeit.

----------


## pAz

dann schau ma wegn moagn.
wennst eh dei eigerner chef bist foa moagn oder fr. mit ab 12 wagrain?!  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## grisch

Fr. wär ma lieber. Ich könnt wie gesagt auch morgen nachmittag, muss aber um 19:00h zu einem firmen essen (des san wieder die negativ seiten), da is ma wagrain hin und her z'stressig.

----------


## pAz

ok,also fr. nachm. wagrain wärst du dabei? (ca. 12uhr abfahrt)

moagn nachm. so von 3-5 bissl aigen schiebn?

lg

----------


## grisch

> ok,also fr. nachm. wagrain wärst du dabei? (ca. 12uhr abfahrt)
> 
> moagn nachm. so von 3-5 bissl aigen schiebn?
> 
> lg


Sag mal zu beiden -JA- 
Umdrehen könnt mas von mir aus doch auch, termin morgen abend erst um 20:00h, da hätt ich alle zeit der welt!

----------


## pAz

ok dann sag ich dir heud abend bescheid.
morgen wagrain wäre mir lieber und vl. würden noch 2 kollegn mitfahrn.
ich müsst allerdings pünktich um 17:00 losfahren weil ich um 18:00 daheim sein muss wegn training... :Big Grin: 

lg

----------


## Erwin

> Ladies, wie schau ma aus? Möchte heute gerne gaisberg rocken! 
> Twins, Erwing, Georg, Roberto?
> Der "neue" Aigen Trail geht ma gar nimma aus dem Kopf!!!



wie währs mit morgen abend Gaisberg??
so um 7 herum....

Lg

----------


## pAz

hab training, und bin vorher wagrain...

fr.?!

----------


## grisch

wär auch für freitag! Hab ab 14:00h Zeit.

----------


## Erwin

freitag muas i erst schaun wie sichs bei mir mit da arbeit aus geht  :Cry:  ..

vor 5 kann ich sicha ned....
i meld mich einfach mal bei euch am freitag  :Wink:  


Lg

----------


## grisch

> freitag muas i erst schaun wie sichs bei mir mit da arbeit aus geht  ..
> 
> vor 5 kann ich sicha ned....
> i meld mich einfach mal bei euch am freitag  
> 
> 
> Lg


Morgen ab 5 wär ma a recht. bin dabei, fix!

----------


## Erwin

Sorry... aber gaisberg wird sich bei mir heute doch nicht aus gehn.
muas wahrscheinlich bis um 6 oder halb 7 abreiten  :Cry:  ...

bin aber morgen in leo zu finden  :Wink: ...
kev, grisch, georg wie schauts aus bei euch mit leo morgen??

Lg Erwin

----------


## grisch

> Sorry... aber gaisberg wird sich bei mir heute doch nicht aus gehn.
> muas wahrscheinlich bis um 6 oder halb 7 abreiten  ...
> 
> bin aber morgen in leo zu finden ...
> kev, grisch, georg wie schauts aus bei euch mit leo morgen??
> 
> Lg Erwin


Hob mi beim georg eh scho fix angemeldet  :Cool:

----------


## pAz

@grisch:für heud oda moagn?

lg

----------


## grisch

> @grisch:für heud oda moagn?
> 
> lg


eig. beides. hoff es hört mal zu pissen auf!

----------


## pAz

sag ma bescheid wann ihr heud fahrts.lg

----------


## Erwin

hey Paz..... bist morgen a dabei???

Lg

----------


## pAz

nö,nur so.denk ich

----------


## Freaky

hey leute
ein freund von mir hat gesagt das die strecke nach koppl ziemlich knackig is, ist die nach elsbethen auch so?  :Frown:  
lg

----------


## grisch

> hey leute
> ein freund von mir hat gesagt das die strecke nach koppl ziemlich knackig is, ist die nach elsbethen auch so?  
> lg


die nach elsbethen ist:
1. länger
2. abwechslungsreicher
3. technisch anspruchsvoller
4. spaßiger

is halt mein eindruck.

----------


## Erwin

> nö,nur so.denk ich


wo fährt ihr denn hin am So. ??

----------


## pAz

schladming glaub ich

----------


## noox

hi, demowolf hier:
Was ist eigentlich bei der Begehung rausgekommen????
Die war doch am 26.???????

----------


## The REVO G

zur begehung nu so viel a mal vorweg es war eher mehr a besprechung

aber schaut net so schlecht aus kann aber nu a zeitl dauern

nice greats from hometown

THE REVO G

----------


## flying circus

hy leuts!
fahrt heut mal wer gaisberg rauf?
weil ich würd am nachmittag fahrn, alleine is aber a bissl unlustig :Rolleyes:

----------


## Erwin

hey leute...

wie schauts bei euch mit gaisberg heute aus??
des wetter währ echt perfekt  :Big Grin:  

Lg

----------


## Poison :)

bin am see,  :Smile:  
(lernen :Frown:  )

----------


## pAz

erwin i wär vl. dabei.

----------


## Poison :)

wie lang hackelst?

----------


## grisch

I wär a dabei, aba bitte ned zboid - is damn heiß!
Vielleicht so um 18:00?

----------


## Erwin

jo fein dann sama eh schon zu dritt  :Big Grin:  ....

vor 18:00 is bei mir eh auch schlecht  :Wink:  ...

Lg

----------


## pAz

hmm jo moi schaun,werd vl. scho um 4 aufhern und bodn gehn...
meld mi nu

lg

----------


## pAz

würd halb 6 gehn?
BITTE ned na sogn,kon don nimma.. :Frown:

----------


## grisch

> würd halb 6 gehn?
> BITTE ned na sogn,kon don nimma..


Könnt sich bei mir knapp ausgehen. 
Erwein?
PAZ kannst viel. mal an georg fragen, i hob grod an stresss

----------


## pAz

ok moch i.
hoff beim erwin passts a um halb...

lg

----------


## pAz

georg kann fix ned vor halb 7 weil nu wer a radl abholt,er wird vl. gegen 7 mit seiner frau raufschaun...
also wenns beim erwin passt,treff ma uns um halb 6 elsbethen,ok?

lg

----------


## pAz

6 elsbethen passt.
müssn allerdings zu 3. mit deinem rauf,weil i ka auto hab...

bis dann.

lg

----------


## grisch

> 6 elsbethen passt.
> müssn allerdings zu 3. mit deinem rauf,weil i ka auto hab...
> 
> bis dann.
> 
> lg


Wird sich scho ausgehn im sharan! Muss heut unbedingt no mei bike an georg geben, die Code is seit Leo voll am Semmel. Gehört dringend entlüftet und Belag wird a nimma viel drauf sein!

----------


## Erwin

> Wird sich scho ausgehn im sharan! Muss heut unbedingt no mei bike an georg geben, die Code is seit Leo voll am Semmel. Gehört dringend entlüftet und Belag wird a nimma viel drauf sein!



Der druckpunkt war ja a wahnsinn, der is quasi nicht vorhanden gewesen  :Embarrassment:  

LG

----------


## grisch

> Der druckpunkt war ja a wahnsinn, der is quasi nicht vorhanden gewesen  
> 
> LG


Bremspower kann man ned dazu sogn. Geht oba so a, wie man sieht. Man muss ned immer so viel bremsen, hast recht.
Aus irgendeinem Grund tuat mir heite die schulter weh, komisch!

----------


## pAz

fein wors,gfrei mi auf heid.lg

----------


## Erwin

Heite wirds sicha fein....
 *freu freu*  :Big Grin:  






> Bremspower kann man ned dazu sogn. Geht oba so a, wie man sieht. Man muss ned immer so viel bremsen, hast recht.
> Aus irgendeinem Grund tuat mir heite die schulter weh, komisch!


die Schluter is schnell erklärt  :Stick Out Tongue:  .
du hast dich doch gestern in Aigen mal hingelegt oder  :Wink:  

Lg

----------


## pAz

@erwin:

vl. is da klamsi beim 1. moi scho dabei,don hasts kuscheln,bikes gut festbinden und langsam fahren  :Smile: 

lg und bis halb 6 bei mir

----------


## Erwin

des kanns jetzt aber ned sein das des wetter uns an strich durch die rechnung macht  :EEK!:

----------


## pAz

bei uns in da linzergasse regnts nu ned,würd gern wissen obs es am berg scho runterlasst?!

lg

----------


## Erwin

also wenns nur a bisal regnet bzw. tropfelt wie jetzt grad, würd i ja trotzdem fahr aber wenn i dann keiner mehr rauf fahrt stehe ich ohne auto da  :Frown:  .....

is halt auch schei... !!

----------


## Snowthrill

hallo jungs...muss mich jetzt auch mal kurz einschalten...ich bin heut abend eigentlich auch dabei..hab nichts von roberto gehört, das nicht gefahren wird...allerdings schauts ned wirklich super aus mit dem wetter :Frown:

----------


## pAz

wird j. dann entschieden.bei mir am fuße des bergs is nu trocken,mal schaun wohins zieht...

lg

----------


## Snowthrill

bei mir vorm bürofenster geht grad die welt unter...och menno.... :Mad:

----------


## Erwin

ach...das war eh nur ein möchte gern Welt untergang  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...

muas schon sagen, war echt a feine sachen heute am Gaisberg und dank Robert und Berni haben wir jetzt auch noch a geniale Aigen abfahrt  :Big Grin:  

DANKE!!!

LG

----------


## Snowthrill

ja...danke roberto und berni...super feine strecke...danke fürs mitnehmen und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal :-)

stimmt...war doch kein untergang...büro ist noch da ...ggrrr

----------


## pAz

echt fein wors,bis bald am berg  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## grisch

> Heite wirds sicha fein....
>  *freu freu*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> die Schluter is schnell erklärt  .
> du hast dich doch gestern in Aigen mal hingelegt oder  
> ...


Des wirds sein! War doch a bissal a einschlag!
Naja, heute bzw. morgen werd ich die neue 4X Linie in Koppl rocken, da wird's schon halten.

----------


## pAz

> da wird's schon halten


abers wetter ned,heid duschts  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> abers wetter ned,heid duschts


so longs ned "krocht"  :Big Grin:

----------


## The REVO G

gestern wars echt scharf zum fahren und echt cool zuerst regen dann sonnenschein

 recht herzlichen dank

an die wayfinder ohne gps aber damit mit flow

für alle die heut aufi wollen nur so gesagt heit is gaisberg king und somit
kummt ma nur bis 18.00 aufi dann sperre glaub i

nice greats 

THE G

----------


## Roberto

yesss- dieSalis hats auch getaugt - 8 vollmotivierte Leute - a lässige Line vom Spitz ins Tal - Herz was willst Du mehr....
lg, Roberto

----------


## pAz

ich schreibs mal hier rein,weil hier alle sbg.er reinschaun und erst dann im bikepark-thread....

wer geht am sa. radln? wetter is optimal,weils am fr. nimmer stark regnet und am sa. die sonne scheint aber unter 25 grad-> PERFEKTES RADLWETTER

ich und kev möchten sehr bald starten(ca. 8) und von 9 bis 2 ca. gscheid fahren,anschließend müssen wir direkt nach st.-martin haus bissl party-tauglich machen und alles vorbereiten.

ob wagrain oder planai is uns egal,kommt drauf an wo jemand hinfahren möchte.

probl. is hald,dass wir keinen mitnehmen können,weil wir direkt dorthin fahren und ned zrück nach sbg.

erwin,grisch,georg,phips,(klamsi frag wen-gg-) wer geht sa. radln und wohin...?

lg

----------


## Poison :)

heud wer zeit? vl bevor dicke gewitter kommen?

schule aus  :Yay:

----------


## klamsi

vl. aigen am abend (gayberg is ja zua oder ?)....ab morgen is dann eh a woche bikepause  :Confused:

----------


## pAz

fliegst maturareise?

----------


## klamsi

> fliegst maturareise?


na i fahr  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## pAz

ok,prost  :Beer: 

am abend is heid zu spät,ausser du stehst auf hagelschmerz!

----------


## Poison :)

> am abend is heid zu spät,ausser du stehst auf hagelschmerz!


fiiiiiiix  :Yay2: 

falls wer bis 6 zeit hat oder jemand gayber fahrt,bitte bescheid gebn!

war scho ewig nimma am radl

samstag schla oder wagrain, for shure dog!

----------


## klamsi

> am abend is heid zu spät,ausser du stehst auf hagelschmerz!


auf hagel steh i ned....aber auf an hitzekollaps a ned  :Twisted:

----------


## grisch

> ich schreibs mal hier rein,weil hier alle sbg.er reinschaun und erst dann im bikepark-thread....
> 
> wer geht am sa. radln? wetter is optimal,weils am fr. nimmer stark regnet und am sa. die sonne scheint aber unter 25 grad-> PERFEKTES RADLWETTER
> 
> ich und kev möchten sehr bald starten(ca. 8) und von 9 bis 2 ca. gscheid fahren,anschließend müssen wir direkt nach st.-martin haus bissl party-tauglich machen und alles vorbereiten.
> 
> ob wagrain oder planai is uns egal,kommt drauf an wo jemand hinfahren möchte.
> 
> probl. is hald,dass wir keinen mitnehmen können,weil wir direkt dorthin fahren und ned zrück nach sbg.
> ...


Schwierige question! Is halt gar ned mei zeit! Eher wagrain, das is nach 4 std. eh voll genug. Schladming für a paar std. is ma zweit. Leogang singletrail + dh hat ma letztes WE voi daugt!

----------


## pAz

schladming is nur 10 min. weida ois wagrain.
i bin aber auch eher für wagrain.

leo würd ma a wider moi taugn,oba des is ned die richtige richtung (müssn danach bei hüttau runter)...

naja wennst um 10, oder 11 spät. drinn bist homa a nu 3-4 gemeinsame stunden  :Smile:   :Beer:

----------


## Erwin

> yesss- dieSalis hats auch getaugt - 8 vollmotivierte Leute - a lässige Line vom Spitz ins Tal - Herz was willst Du mehr....
> lg, Roberto


stimmt war schon fast Perfekt der tag...
ich hab schon imma gesagt, um so mehr leute um so genialer is es  :Big Grin: .
könnta ma öfters mal machen mit so grossen Gruppe Gaisberg fahrn  :Wink: .


Lg

----------


## Erwin

> ich schreibs mal hier rein,weil hier alle sbg.er reinschaun und erst dann im bikepark-thread....
> 
> wer geht am sa. radln? wetter is optimal,weils am fr. nimmer stark regnet und am sa. die sonne scheint aber unter 25 grad-> PERFEKTES RADLWETTER
> 
> ich und kev möchten sehr bald starten(ca. 8) und von 9 bis 2 ca. gscheid fahren,anschließend müssen wir direkt nach st.-martin haus bissl party-tauglich machen und alles vorbereiten.
> 
> ob wagrain oder planai is uns egal,kommt drauf an wo jemand hinfahren möchte.
> 
> probl. is hald,dass wir keinen mitnehmen können,weil wir direkt dorthin fahren und ned zrück nach sbg.
> ...



 :EEK!:  

i glaub da werd i mich an Grisch anhängen....
ne am we. so früh aufstehn is echt a quahl.
entweder wagrain an nachmittag oder leo, obwohl ich sehr für leo währ  :Mr. Blue:  


Lg

----------


## pAz

ia kennts uns doch ned ala lossn  :Frown: 11 wagrain wird woi drin sei?

----------


## grisch

> ia kennts uns doch ned ala lossn 
> 
> 11 wagrain wird woi drin sei?


Ich würd's auf 10:00h a schaffen. da schaß is halt immer des, dass sich dann eine tageskarte nimma auszahlt und die halbtages-karte kriegt man erst nach mittag! Für euch mit der gravity is des natürli ka thema.
@ erwin: was meinst, sollt ma am SA a gemütliche wagrain session anreißen?
@ georg: bist a dabei? ka angst, es wird scho ned so heiß  :Wink:  

Wär schon witziger in da großen gruppe, war in leo letzte woche a ziemlich cool!

----------


## pAz

also meine meinung dazu  :Big Grin:  :

tageskarte ab 10 zahlt sich auf alle fälle aus,machst 1-2 pausen weniger als wenn du ab 9 fahren würdest.
ab 9 durchfahren bis 5 macht man eh nur seeeehr selten.

kev und ich fahren von 9 bis 1/2 sicher fast durch,weil wir dann eben weg müssen...

red dich mitn erwin und georg zam und wir sehn uns moagn um 10  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## Erwin

> Ich würd's auf 10:00h a schaffen. da schaß is halt immer des, dass sich dann eine tageskarte nimma auszahlt und die halbtages-karte kriegt man erst nach mittag! Für euch mit der gravity is des natürli ka thema.
> @ erwin: was meinst, sollt ma am SA a gemütliche wagrain session anreißen?
> @ georg: bist a dabei? ka angst, es wird scho ned so heiß  
> 
> Wär schon witziger in da großen gruppe, war in leo letzte woche a ziemlich cool!


Wagrain.... warum nicht  :Smile:  
also ich währ dabei  :Wink: ...
werd dann halt erst um 12:00 dort sein.

georg muss natürlich auch mit  :Big Grin:  

Lg

----------


## Poison :)

du hast a gravity card, also nix um 12  :Wink: 

bis morgen um 10  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## grisch

> Wagrain.... warum nicht  
> also ich währ dabei ...
> werd dann halt erst um 12:00 dort sein.
> 
> georg muss natürlich auch mit  
> 
> Lg


Nix 12e!!! Wenn ich es auf 10 schaff (trotz Firmenfest heute abend) donn konst du a  :Evil:

----------


## Erwin

so gern ich auch will aber 10 wird sich bei mir nicht aus gehn.
muas am vormittag noch was erledigen  :Confused:  .

wird igrentwas zwischen 11 oder 12 herum  :Wink:  


Lg

----------


## Snowthrill

seits ihr am sonntag auch irgendwo unterwegs? morgen kann ich leider ned :-(

----------


## pAz

also ich und kevin sicher ned,werden aufgrund des starken konsums am vorabend eher ums überleben kämpfen  :Wink:

----------


## Snowthrill

:Stick Out Tongue:  verständlicherweise.....viel spass

----------


## grisch

> also ich und kevin sicher ned,werden aufgrund des starken konsums am vorabend eher ums überleben kämpfen


Solangs euch am tag danach richtig schlecht geht, müsst ihr euch keine sorgen machen, is natürlich. Erst wenn ihr nach euren Komatrink-Aktionen am nächsten Tag aufsteht und es geht euch super, dann wirds bedenklich. 

Am Sonntag werd ich "nur" Crosscountry schaffen, zum Alk. rausschwitzen.  morgen abend ist in MATTSEE das legendäre Seefest.  :Cheers:   :Clap:

----------


## Poison :)

> Am Sonntag werd ich "nur" Crosscountry schaffen, zum Alk. rausschwitzen. morgen abend ist in MATTSEE das legendäre Seefest.


tz, ein mückenfurz im vergleich zu unsrem party-haus  :EEK!: 
 :Yay:   :Yay2:

----------


## grisch

> tz, ein mückenfurz im vergleich zu unsrem party-haus


als ob du dich noch an eure letzte feier da drinnen erinnern könntest  :Beer:

----------


## Erwin

> seits ihr am sonntag auch irgendwo unterwegs? morgen kann ich leider ned :-(


kann gut möglich sein das ich sonntag auch noch mal in BikePark schau, bin wahrscheinlich auch der einizge der noch nüchtern am sonntag sein wird  :Stick Out Tongue: .

werd das ganz dann aber auch a bissal wetter abhänging machen.
wenns nix mit pakr wird, könnt ma doch schaun das ma am abend noch a paar leute für a gaisberg fahr zusammen trommeln  :Wink: ..

was sagt ihr dazu Kev, Paz, Klamsi, Grisch, georg usw...

Lg

----------


## Poison :)

klamsi schüttet sich im ausland zu

ich bin froh wenn ich sonntag abend wieder gehen kann  :Lol:   :Way To Go:

----------


## Erwin

der hat ja morgen geburtstag  :Stick Out Tongue: ....

wieso stehen, biken   :Wink:   !!!!
du hast ma letztes mal eh schon bewiesen das biken mit 0,8 viel einfacher is als sonst  :Big Grin:  

Lg

----------


## grisch

Griaß eng! Morgen Wagrain fix. Georg ruft mich am frühen Vormittag mal an, dann schau ma - wann, wer, wie!

Sonntag Gaisi wär super. 3 - 4 Leute san ma scho fix am SO glaub i.
Bis murgen.

----------


## Poison :)

dere

nehmts euch mal a beispiel, glei gehts nach wagrain!  :Mr Purple:  

des is a männliche zeit ihr mumus

----------


## Erwin

> Sonntag Gaisi wär super. 3 - 4 Leute san ma scho fix am SO glaub i.



Gaisi... i bin dabei  :Wink: 
vielleich schaf mass ja das ma 2 oder 3 shutteln  :Big Grin: ..

Lg

----------


## Poison :)

gottverdamm.ter verfick.ter scheissdr.eck

erwin, grisch, georg....sowas will ich am tag davor wirklich nimma hören!!! :Frown:   :Frown:  

beidseitige kniescheibenprellung, rissquetschwunde 4cm -operiert worden....super     

SCHEISS ALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich bin vom fuc.k-ing pech verfolgt

----------


## grisch

Momentan bin i absolut ned fit.
hoff' es wird gegen abend hin besser, moi schaun.

I hob mir aber wenigstens ned weh getan :Big Grin:

----------


## Bine

> gottverdamm.ter verfick.ter scheissdr.eck
> 
> erwin, grisch, georg....sowas will ich am tag davor wirklich nimma hören!!!  
> 
> beidseitige kniescheibenprellung, rissquetschwunde 4cm -operiert worden....super     
> 
> SCHEISS ALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ich bin vom fuc.k-ing pech verfolgt


wo hots di in deim rausch leicht scho wieder drüber ghaut???

na...wos host gmocht?

du muast für's 24stunden rennen fit sein, gö!???
guade besserung...

----------


## da sepp

So bin jetzt den ganzen Sommer in Salzburg, und wollt mal fragen von wo man am besten auf den Gaisberg auffahrt. Von der Seiten wo man von Fuschl kommt oder Elsbethen. Und wie weit und wo wieder runter.
Würde vielleicht heute eine kleine Runde fahren je nach Wetter, oder san am Sonntag viele Wandersleute unterwegs?

----------


## pAz

er hat probiert einen einheimischen bauern zu verfolgen  :Lol: 

wann würdets ihr heud fahrn?

lg

----------


## da sepp

Scheisse es regnet, wird woll doch nichts mit gberg heut.
Bin aber trotzdem über tips bzgl auffahrt u abfahrt dankbar.

----------


## Erwin

> wann würdets ihr heud fahrn?
> 
> lg


Da georg und ich hättesn um 16:45 schon mal probiert...des war a schuss in denn offen  :Frown:  .

aber ehrlich gesagt schauts jetzt eh schon wieder ganz guad aus  :Big Grin:  , vielleicht sollt mas um sieben oder halb acht noch mal probieren  :Wink:  .

Lg

----------


## pAz

war die letzten tage jemand oben?
fahrt morgen oder in den nächsten tagen jemand?

wetter soll do./fr. schön/heiß werden und pünktlich zum we. wirds wider schlecht  :Frown: 

lg

----------


## Snowthrill

hi....ich möcht morgen abend unbedingt fahren und hab auch schon mit roberto gemailt...

----------


## pAz

moagn wär i fix dabei!
halb 7 wär ideal
lg

----------


## Snowthrill

ich red mich mit roberto noch zam..aber halb sieben wär super...treffpunkt usw könn ma ja später noch ausmachen....lg

----------


## grisch

Donnerstag passt gut. Könnte ab 18:00h! Vielleicht geht's sich ja sogar 2mal aus!

----------


## Erwin

Do.!!!!!  da Erwin is Fix dabei  :Big Grin:  

bei mir könnts vl. auch schon früher gehn....2 mal shutteln währ sicher geil!!

ich kann 3 bikes und 3 leute rauf bringen aber das wisst ihr eh schon  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...

Lg

----------


## Snowthrill

ich könnt auch versuchen um 17 uhr aus da arbeit zu verschwinden..wenn's wäre hätte ich auch noch an bikeständer, den müsst ich mir nur aufs auto schnallen...sonst gehen 2 bikes + 2 leute ( notfalls auch 3 bikes )...

----------


## Poison :)

i wüüüüüüüü aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## noox

Ich hoff, bei mir geht es sich auch aus. Mei linker Brems-Finger will nur noch net. Netmal schreiben geht g'scheit. Maus hab ich (als Linkshänder) auf rechts umgestellt - vielleicht wird's noch was.

----------


## grisch

> Ich hoff, bei mir geht es sich auch aus. Mei linker Brems-Finger will nur noch net. Netmal schreiben geht g'scheit. Maus hab ich (als Linkshänder) auf rechts umgestellt - vielleicht wird's noch was.


jawohl, mx-style = einfach bremshebel seitentauschen! HR bremse braucht ma e ned so.

----------


## pAz

oder nur die hintere-->ride sideways like CK  :Rock:

----------


## noox

So dass die toten Fliegen seitlich am Helm picken  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

wo wollts denn fahren? neuer weg? gibts für den eigentlich schon an namen?

----------


## Poison :)

wie wärs mit dirt merchant  :Lol: 
was meinst du mit neuem weg?

wär heud abend gern dabei  :Yes:

----------


## noox

na den, den die Salis euch letzte Woche gezeigt haben und dann auch den unten mit den Anliegern und so.

Meine Teile sind zum Bikestore geschickt worden, und Teile für'n Bikestore zum Georg  :Frown:   Wenn's heute nicht kommen, werd ich die Boxxer so zusammenbauen. Mal schauen, ob hier am Gaisberg der Kaffesud auch so ausschaut wie in Whistler  :Wink:   Muss ja mal testen, ob mein Bike in Europa überhaupt noch fahren will  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

@sandra: schau mal rechts oben da hast a nachricht  :Wink: 

freu mi auf heud

----------


## DirtMerchant

wir wollen auch eine nachricht von dir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

fahren wir heud den neuen, bzw. wo is treffpunkt?

----------


## noox

Traust dich auch? Wie verheimlichen wir nur, dass wir drüben in Anblick der Trails und des Fahrkönnens der Biker in Ehrfurcht erstarrt sind, das Biken komplett verlernt haben, und Fotos und Videos nur Fake sind?

----------


## pAz

griagst scho moi wolfi  :Smile: ka. wo wir fahren entw.den nach aigen oder elsbethen denk ich.würd sagen hundewiese,wann weiß keiner,denk vl. so wie letztes mal halb 7...

----------


## noox

mich würde der neue Weg interessieren, falls das für die anderen ok ist.

----------


## pAz

lt. roberto passt halb 7 hundewiese aigen.
vl. müsstest du hannes oder der wolfi (wer mit am storkn auto-gg-)noch leute mitnehmen da glaub ich recht viel leute heud dabei sind.

unser auto braucht leider der onkel,sei eingangene maschien nach grödig bringen...

lg bis später

----------


## noox

Mehr PS hat da Wolfi, aber mein's hat die besser Kurvenlage  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

das mit der kurvenlage sollten wir nochmal klären, aber ich weiss noch nicht ob ichs schaff auf halb 7 nach aigen, lieber wär mit 7 oben, geht sich das aus mit autos???

----------


## Poison :)

ich glaub wir/die brauchen dich zum auto holen danach!?
wenns 18:45 wird is auch egal, woifi du kannst das schaffen  :Way To Go: 

lg

----------


## noox

@DirtMerchant aka Demowolf:
unsere trikots sind da!

----------


## grisch

I weiß ned, wie man zur Hundewiese kommt!!! help!
noox, woifi (tschuldigung: "dirtdings"): könn ma gemeinsam hinfahrn? I fahr vom LMX weg!
Bis den.

----------


## Poison :)

noox dreht schon vorher a runde  :Wink: 

hundwiese is ganz easy!

hinter der aigner kirche, wo der neue weg (ben-anlieger) rauskommt

lg

----------


## noox

Ich hab's mir auch in Google Earth angeschaut. Ich kommen normal da auch nie hin. Ist übrigens die Schwarzenbergpromenade (oder so ähnlich)

----------


## DirtMerchant

i werds scho irgenwie (irgendwann) schaffen!

@grisch: Was is das "LMX"-dings?????

@noox: mitnehmen!

----------


## grisch

[QUOTE=DirtMerchant]i werds scho irgenwie (irgendwann) schaffen!

@grisch: Was is das "LMX"-dings?????

LMX-dings is der komische verein, der mir jedes monat einen größeren geldbetrag auf mein girokonto überweist, warum auch immer! hab nie nachgefragt.  :Cool:  Nähere Infos unter: www.lagermax.com

----------


## noox

Sehr geil heute. 10 Leute oder so waren wir. Zweimal Shutteln zahlts auch schön aus. Bei sovielen Leuten kann man sich gar net auf einen Weg einigen  :Wink:  Aber es gibt ja glücklicherweise mehr als genug. Den neuen Richtung Aigen muss ich mir mal in Ruhe ansehen.

Überhaupt muss mich erst wieder dran gewöhnen, dass man die Wegerl net immer so schön sieht wie in Whistler. Zum Schluss haben wir dort ja schon fast alles irgendwie gekannt. Das eine Bäumchen, das mitten im Weg Richtung Nocksteinkehre steht, wär mir fast teuer zu stehen kommen... "Wann konnt das Bäumchen? Jetzt? Na? - Wann? Da! Scheiße! Eigentlich rechts - na links - zu spät - mitte - bumm...  Bremshebel verschoben, beim Zurückschieben Gewinde beim Trigger X.0 ausgerissen. Aber nochmals Glück gehabt - das Teil hat zwei Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Schraube gesucht, abgesägt, Hebel außen montiert, passt wieder  :Big Grin:  

Aber meine Boxxer  :Frown:  

Schadet mir vermutlich nicht, a bissl am Lago rumzutreten. Am Downhiller mach ich momentan zuviel hin...

----------


## Poison :)

hammer!

war ewig nimma gaisberg, da sind 3 fahrten schon genial  :Way To Go:  

alle 3 perfekt, oben sowie unten gibts genug varianten!

schwein ghabt mit deim x0  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## pAz

fein wars  :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

Super geil wars gestern! Mit sovielen Leuten machts mächtig Spaß. Streckenvariationen sind a super. Wir Sbg's haben's schon recht gut dawischt muss ich sagen, perfekter Hausberg, 4 bikeparks in der nähe, coole truppe - da passt derzeit alles! -kurzer gefühlsausbruch-

----------


## Poison :)

chris du emo  :Yay2:

----------


## Snowthrill

war super gestern :-) das nächste mal nehm ma noch an griller und an kasten bier mit....

----------


## Poison :)

> war super gestern :-) das nächste mal nehm ma noch an griller und an kasten bier mit....


verdammt guade idee!  :Way To Go: 
der griller.... *g*

----------


## Poison :)

ich schreibs mal hier rein,weil eigentlich eh die meisten sbg´er vertreten sind

bin schwer am überlegen mir eine leat brace zu holen
leider kost der spass 400 eier, jedoch find ich muss es früher oder später sein!

da kann man ned viel übers geld jammern, fürn rest gibt man weit mehr aus.... :-O

vl finden sich ja ein paar sbg-er um ein gutes angebot zu bekommen!?

lg

----------


## pAz

ich wär (nach probieren)denk ich dabei...

----------


## grisch

> ich schreibs mal hier rein,weil eigentlich eh die meisten sbg´er vertreten sind
> 
> bin schwer am überlegen mir eine leat brace zu holen
> leider kost der spass 400 eier, jedoch find ich muss es früher oder später sein!
> 
> da kann man ned viel übers geld jammern, fürn rest gibt man weit mehr aus.... :-O
> 
> vl finden sich ja ein paar sbg-er um ein gutes angebot zu bekommen!?
> 
> lg


Werd mir sicherlich auch bald eine zulegen. ich warte halt noch bis KTM mit der 3. variante kommt (um die €300) - bekomm ja einige Prozente drauf. Alles weitere schreib ich lieber nicht ins board, reden wir mal so drüber!

----------


## grisch

> war super gestern :-) das nächste mal nehm ma noch an griller und an kasten bier mit....



oh mann, dieser vorschlag von einer FRAU, das drückt mir fast ein paar tränen in die augen.  :Pray:

----------


## Poison :)

> oh mann, dieser vorschlag von einer FRAU, das drückt mir fast ein paar tränen in die augen.



so wie erwin gestern die krise bekommen hat,w ie sie sei radl locker ausm auto gschauckelt hat  :Wink: 

grisch, PM  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## Snowthrill

ok, ok...ich werd mich bessern und absofort die Tussi raushängen lassen...dann dürfts ihr mein orangenes schaukelpferd spazieren tragen ;-) :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## DirtMerchant

also, wir fahren hier in Salzburg und da heissts sicher ned "Kasten Bier" sondern 

Kisten Bier




!!!!

Aber sonst war´s gestern ein Traum, bis auf den fast-crash mitn hr. noox am rundwanderweg - is eigentlich eh ziemlich peinlich - 
aber der war natürlich a bisserl durchn wind, dass sich sei radl weiterhin in seine Leichtbau-Bestandteile auflöst ;-)

----------


## noox

A Kasten Bier wär bei uns mehr als nur 20 Flaschen, oder?




> Aber sonst war´s gestern ein Traum, bis auf den fast-crash mitn hr. noox am rundwanderweg - is eigentlich eh ziemlich peinlich -


 Ich hab ja ziemlich viel Luft rausgetan, weshalb ich so langsam gerollt bin (du warst ja deutlich schneller). Und ihc wollte grad hinten schauen, ob ich eh keinen Patschen hab, hab verissen und genau in dem moment überholst du rechts  - aber ich hab kein Problem damit gehabt. Und so Crashes auf der Straße oder am Radl-Weg sind meistens die mit dem größten Unterhaltungswert.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roberto

a kleiner Sturz wär auch kein Problem gewesen, ich war ja hinter Euch und jeder hätt a buntes Pflasterl auf Knie bekommen - die Tränen ein bisserl weggewischt - und schon wär die Welt wieder in Ordnung gewesen....



SOOOO GEIL WARS GESTERN - wirklich ne Supertruppe... - und Sandra mit ihrem Hardtail ließ sich auch nicht abhängen... mega...- aber auch mega, wie wir in 2 Minuten aus nem Hardtail ein Schaukelpferdchen machten *ggg*

- und die GrillChillaction wird Richtung Saisonende verwirklicht.... - GRILLER bring ich mit - und gerne auch eine KISTE Bier.... 

lg, Roberto

----------


## noox

> - und die GrillChillaction wird Richtung Saisonende verwirklicht.... - GRILLER bring ich mit - und gerne auch eine KISTE Bier....


Aber wenn da obige Ansagen verwirklicht werden, müssma für die Tussi Cocktails mitnehmen. Und Campingdusche... und ...  :Twisted: 

bin schon weg...

----------


## Snowthrill

:Weep:  immer auf die kleinen.....

----------


## grisch

Habt's ihr eig. alle nix zum hackln? Da gez ja zu heute! Bin auch optimistisch, dass ma der sandra nu an gscheidn' dialekt beibringan, sakrisch!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pAz

i orbeit mehr ois hort j. grod-hahaha-
na werd j. obhaun und am see foan,schen tog burschen und mädls!

lg

----------


## Erwin

jo sagts mal, habt ihr heute an schreibbedarf oder wie  :Big Grin:  

Gestern des war sooo  !!!!!GENIAL!!!!! ,
3x shutteln am gaisberg is schon fast Luxus aber Luxus is eh was schönes  :Stick Out Tongue:  .


steht eigentlich schon ein neuer Termin für so einen Ride an Gaisberg  :Wink:  ???
wie schauts denn heute aus, is irgentwem am abend fad ??

@ Poison        :also so was is man von einer Frau ja wirklich nicht gewohnt 

@ Snowthrill    :nicht das du dann das nächte mal mit high-hills am gaisberg stehst und biken gehn willst gell  :Stick Out Tongue:  


lg

----------


## The REVO G

des mit den high heels kan aber sicher a ganz nett sein 

schau ma mal wirs wetter wird am we

aber es war gestern echt ganz nett nur ma bräuchte nur noch a paar

busse mehr zum schutteln !!!

nice greats 

THE REVO G

----------


## noox

Wir haben heute schon so überlegt. Du machst doch eh schon einiges. Gaisberg-Shuttle-Bus-Unternehmen ginge bei dir eh so nebenbei, oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> also, wir fahren hier in Salzburg und da heissts sicher ned "Kasten Bier" sondern 
> 
> Kisten Bier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!



Kisten Bier kennst du jo e nur vom "hoerensagen" du alter "1 Dose Kokanee pro Wochn in Whistler Trinker"  :Big Grin:  

Kokanee is uebrigens Baerenpisse fuer die dies noch nie probiert haben:-)


Jeden Tag is schoen Wetter in BC und i hob kein Bike mehr  :Mad:

----------


## DirtMerchant

armer schwarzer bär (und bikevernichter)

----------


## flying circus

fahrt heute von euch noch wer am gaisberg?
also shutteln oder so?
weil mir ist fad und will biken gehn :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## pAz

wir waren oben(vorm regen)sehr fein wars  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Des hat echt sein müssen mit deinem Bike. Hätte der eine Specialized Händler noch welche gehabt, hättest sofort wieder a funktionsfähiges Radl gehabt.  :Frown:  Und jetzt wird's gar nix mehr ... 

Waren heute zwei super Runs vom Gaisberg. Mein Rocky Mountain und ich sind jetzt richtig eingefahren für Gardasee  :Big Grin:   Und dank den 12 Tagen Whistler und den größeren Bremsscheiben hab ich null Probleme mit den Händen gehabt *freu*.

----------


## flying circus

damn...wollts nochml fahrn?^^
nachm regen is auch lustig :Wink: 


edit: oder im regen^^

----------


## flying circus

hat niemand lust auf einen rain-ride :Cry:  

na dann halt alleine...pft :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

wär schon geil,s chlammreifen ist auch montiert

aber bin scho so schön sauber und bei ana grillparty eingladn...

lg, have fun

----------


## flying circus

war echt lustig ehut...rutschpartie halt :Cool:  

wer morgen höchstwahrscheinlich auch mal raufschauen, auch bei regen. wenn wer lust hat melden! fahr auch bei regen :Smile:

----------


## DirtMerchant

da haben wir uns wohl verpasst! war mitn skimp wohl eher im regen rauftreten auf die zistel und nach 2,5 bier wieder im regen runter über gersberg trail.
wahr heut echt wieder ein abenteuer-highlight, bin mir wie so ein cross-country fahrer vorgekommen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Poison :)

> war echt lustig ehut...rutschpartie halt 
> 
> wer morgen höchstwahrscheinlich auch mal raufschauen, auch bei regen. wenn wer lust hat melden! fahr auch bei regen


hast du heud rauftreten?

wann/wie fahrst morgen?

heud wars echt fein vorm regen  :Way To Go:

----------


## flying circus

meine mom hat mich schnell raufgfahren :Stick Out Tongue:  
wie ich heute fahr weis ich noch nicht, vl. gibts eine möglichkeit zu shutteln, sonst werd ich wahrscheinlich treten und dann halt raufschieben...
werd jetzt erst mal schnell eine cc runde anreisen, d.h ich werd so zwischen 2 und 3h oder was wieder da sein und dann ab auf den gaisi :Smile:

----------


## flying circus

sodala...wie schauts aus heut mit gaisberg? is wer dabei?
weil alleine freuts mich eher weniger...

----------


## klamsi

wie schauts aus ?...nachdem sich der alkohol von der maturareise schön langsam verflüchtigt wär ich wieder mal für a ausfahrt zu gebrauchen....wer interessiert in den nächsten tagen ? wetter is ja genial.....

----------


## Poison :)

wetter genial? wo lebst du?

----------


## klamsi

hahaha....nach einer woche mit täglich 38°C is des wetter da des schönste was es gibt  :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

wär schon mal dabei...kann aber nur nach der arbeit...d.h erst nach 5 h.
weis nicht ob ihr so spät noch fahrts...

----------


## pAz

wie schauts bei euch aus die woche?
heute kann ma vagessn,morgen dürfts passen,mi.sehr schön und dann wider regen.

also morgen/mi. ?!

lg

----------


## klamsi

werd die nächsten tage sicher mal aigen gehen....falls mal wer am abend ganz rauffährt würd ich mich freuen wenn ein platz frei wäre...

----------


## Snowthrill

mittwoch/donnerstag sollte bei mir auch passen..dann könn ma den prolo-polo auch zum shutteln nehmen :Wink:  muss mir gleich ein post it schreiben, das ich die high-heels ned vergess...

----------


## pAz

moagn ab 5 bin i dabei,wetter passt dann auch:




> Morgen, Dienstag 
> 
> Zunächst halten sich noch einige Wolken, stellenweise ist es nebelig und da oder dort kann es auch noch ein wenig regnen. Im Lauf des Vormittags klingen die Regenschauer jedoch weitgehend ab, die Wolken lockern auf, der Nachmittag verläuft dann im Großteil Salzburgs schon recht sonnig. Bei frischem Nordwestwind wird es eine Spur wärmer, die Temperaturen erreichen 16 bis 21, in 2000m Höhe um 8 Grad.

----------


## Erwin

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag währ ich auch dabei, da is auch des wetter schon besser  :Big Grin: .....

morgen is ma dann doch noch a bissal zu feucht.....  :Shame:  

@ Snowthrill:  ich schreib da gern a erinnerungs mail   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

Lg

----------


## Snowthrill

@erwin: du bist sooooo gut zu mir :Cool:

----------


## flying circus

jo, wenn wer für mich ein plätzchen frei hätte wär ich auch recht dankbar, oder aigen fahrn wär auch geil.
aber wie gesagt, ich kann halt erst am abend nach der arbeit :Cry:    ->d.h. nach 5h
fahrts ihr eh erst am abend oder schon früher?

wamm und wo würdets euch treffen, falls für mich noch platzt ist :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

morgen is gatschig, und ich hab halsweh 
vl geht mittwoch was  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag währ ich auch dabei, da is auch des wetter schon besser .....
> 
> morgen is ma dann doch noch a bissal zu feucht.....


Genau so siag i des a! Erwin, alter checker.

I mag aba bitte nimma im crafter hinten drin hocken, bin ma wie a flüchtling vorkommen. Nix für ungut georg, dafür zahl i beim nächsten mal einen EURO, dass ich vorn sitzn derf!

----------


## flying circus

mir ist alles recht, aber hättets ihr für mich einen platz? :Mr. Yellow:  
bin auch gern flüchtiger^^

----------


## pAz

@grisch:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Der Nachmittag verläuft dann überall trocken und zeitweise scheint die Sonne. Es weht mäßiger Westwind, und es wird etwas wärmer, die Temperaturen steigen auf 17 bis 22 Grad

----------


## pAz

schauts moi raus und ia woits ned foan? :Cool:

----------


## pAz

i und klamsi werdn um kurz nach 6 oben sein,zufällig noch jemand?lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

wie kommts ihr rauf? wär ev dabei!

----------


## pAz

mama schmeisst uns rauf,leider kan platz mehr.

lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

lassts die mama halt einmal mitn Bus rauffahren, wird ihn eh zahlt haben, oder?  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

zahlt habn wir,sie mag ned mit so am großn auto fahrn,is nu nie gfahrn...

----------


## DirtMerchant

suder, schnülz und schluchz  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sonst nu wer am berg heid?

----------


## grisch

> suder, schnülz und schluchz 
> 
> Sonst nu wer am berg heid?


Lass ma heute die kids am berg spielen, morgen sind dann wir großen dran!
Ich werde heute noch a paar stunden am schreibtisch hocken, morgen wird aber der schönste tag der woche sein, da wär gaisi am abend scho geil!

----------


## flying circus

da ich schon 18 bin fühl ich mich da nimmer angesprochen :Wink:  
wann fahrts den morgen rauf?
wär irsinnig gern morgen dabei!
du arbeitest doch auch mit sicht auf den gaisberg, oder grisch? wo denn :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

----------


## Poison :)

morgen bin ich auch dabei  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

Morgen bin i live dabei  :Big Grin: ....
vl. schaff mas ja das ma 2x shutteln, das währ doch was....  :Smile: 

Lg

----------


## pAz

du erwin,nass wors ned :Wink: 
bissl feucht (drifty conditions  :Rock: ) und ideal zum fahrn.

freu mi auf morgen.
lg

----------


## flying circus

hättets ihr noch eine platz für mich?
wenn ja, wann und wo treffts ihr euch?

----------


## grisch

Morgen mindestens 2 mal!!! Wetter müss ma ausnützen.
@ mathias: hab da pm gschickt.
@ twins: habts an bus zur verfügung?

wos is mit dem rest von da wicked gang? Stöckelschuhlady? Blumenmädchen? Der mit dem neuen Namen? MA2412 Beamter?

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## flying circus

na dann bis morgen :Smile:  

@chris: ruf dich morgen unter tags mal an!

----------


## klamsi

wär morgen auch gern dabei....vorrausgesetzt i kumm fruah gnuag aus minga zruck  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

wichtig wär zu wissen ob da georg fahrten möcht,weil ohne ihm geht 2 mal nur mit seeeehr viel zeitaufwand...lg

----------


## Snowthrill

also ich hät die high-heels für heut auch schon eingepackt...wie schauts uhrzeit mässig aus?

----------


## pAz

hmm,nach den bürohacklern(grisch,wolfi etc.)wohl erst halb 7 oder?

----------


## grisch

> hmm,nach den bürohacklern(grisch,wolfi etc.)wohl erst halb 7 oder?


geh, hab gestern 14 stunden gehackelt, da bin ich heute um punkt 5 weg aus der bude! Von mir aus 17:30h aigen bzw. elsbethen.

----------


## Snowthrill

ich werd auch um 5 flüchten...also einfach bescheid geben....

----------


## pAz

ok,dann halb 6 aigen?!
nur ohne georg wird sich 2 mal ned ausgehn.

edit: klamsi,grisch,erwin,wolfi,sandra,kev,ich,georg,phi  ps ...

----------


## Snowthrill

@grisch: wieviel bikes gehen in dein auto?

----------


## pAz

4,rechnest grad nach obs 2 mal geht ohne georg? :Smile:

----------


## Snowthrill

:Wink:  lalalalala..ich doch nicht...

----------


## grisch

Hab vorher mit georg geredet, so abgeneigt ist er eh nicht. Ich werd wohl nur einmal runter fahren, muss um 20:00h wo sein!

----------


## pAz

6 uhr treffpunkt aigen mit georg,dann wird 2 mal gfahrn

lg

----------


## Erwin

mahlzeit ihr schreibtischstuhlbeschwerer  :Big Grin:  

ich hab mir mal erlaubt a bisal früher aufzuhören damit ich schon mal rauf schieben kann  :Wink: ..

wünsch euch noch einen schönen nachmittag und 
viel spass im Büro  :Stick Out Tongue:  ....


Lg Erwin

----------


## Poison :)

(wieder mal) grenzgenial  :EEK!:   :Way To Go:  
bis bald (sa leo) 
lg

----------


## klamsi

> bis bald (sa leo)


fix...und morgen aigen  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

einmal aigen und 3 mal spitz,was will ma mehr  :Eek:  :Way To Go: 
heid leg i mi eher vorn fernseher,als dass i aigen geh  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

@erwin,grisch,klamsi wegn leo am sa.:8:40 bei uns, 8:50 abfahrt dann sama gmiadlich um 10 dort,ok? :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> @erwin,grisch,klamsi wegn leo am sa.:
> 8:40 bei uns, 8:50 abfahrt dann sama gmiadlich um 10 dort,ok?


Passt. Ziagst euch ihr an regengummi rüber?

----------


## pAz

nö.
werdn zwar ins auto schmeissn,oba am sa. sagns sonne und auch morgen ned viel regen!




> Morgen, Freitag
> Die Wolken überwiegen und es gehen weiterhin einige Regenschauer nieder, die meisten im Lungau, eher wenige im Flachgau. Wenigstens ab und zu lässt sich aber auch die Sonne blicken. Im Hochgebirge bleibt es windig. Kühl, die höchsten Temperaturen liegen zwischen 16 und 21 oder 22 Grad





> Übermorgen, Samstag
>  Oft scheint die Sonne und es wird vorübergehend auch deutlich wärmer. Die Temperaturen steigen auf 23 bis 29 Grad

----------


## The REVO G

also des mit den regengummi bitte etwas näher erörtern ??

nice greats vom

 revo g

----------


## grisch

> also des mit den regengummi bitte etwas näher erörtern ??
> 
> nice greats vom
> 
>  revo g


Ich hätt ja wieder a paar blöde antworten parat, doch dann nimmt der fread sicher so a wendung wie der hier:
https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...774#post648774
drum lass' ich's

----------


## flying circus

sehr geil wars gestern :Twisted:  
hoffentlich bald wieder :Peace:

----------


## grisch

> denk auch,dass wir auf nächste woche warten.
> fr. saalbach (georg,hanens san dabei) und sa. leo reicht mir.
> 
> lg


A Idee wär halt auch noch, dass ma am SA Leo und Saalbach kombinieren. Am FR. ist die x-line sicher extrem tief und tricky und wenn's uns dann ned so zaht?!? Ich wär trotzdem dabei.

----------


## flying circus

wenn ihr am samstag leo wärts wär ich auch dabei :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

freitag könnts hinfahren wos wollts (arbeitslose  :Lol: )

samstag werd ma wenns wetter halbwegs passt saalbach fahren!
@ grisch: tricky x-line is der sinn des besuchs  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## pAz

diskutiern wir hier weiter....
fr. wirds leo werden (ich und cousin fix, 3 plätze frei: hannes?grisch?...?)

sa. saalbach ok,wobei mich des eh scho wider ankotzt,wie kompliziert des is,wenn ma X-line und normalen DH fahren will (einer in saalbach,einer in hinterklemm)und ma kann bei beiden ned gartis parken....

lg

----------


## Poison :)

> sa. saalbach ok,wobei mich des eh scho wider ankotzt,wie kompliziert des is,wenn ma X-line und normalen DH fahren will (einer in saalbach,einer in hinterklemm)und ma kann bei beiden ned gartis parken....


leeeeeck  :EEK!: 

muss i ma no überlegen ob ich mir des antu

----------


## noox

Wos - bei der X-Line auch net gratis parken?

----------


## pAz

> Wos - bei der X-Line auch net gratis parken?

 nö...

----------


## Tobias

> nö...


doch! bei der Schattbergbahn ist ein Parkplatz - und der ist für Liftbenützer gratis, also zumindest wenn du das Auto bis 18:00 aus dem Parkplatz rausholst

einfach irgendwann im Lauf des Tages mit Parkticket und Liftkarte zur Kassa gehen und fertig.

----------


## Poison :)

thx tobi!!

weil du eh erst dort wars, kurze frage:

wie is im nassen zu fahren? mit schlammreifen witzig oder schlammloch?
is des weit weg vom normalen dh?

lg,

----------


## Tobias

> wie is im nassen zu fahren? mit schlammreifen witzig oder schlammloch?


du lesen X-Line Thread - da werden sie geholfen

auch sehr lustig im Nassen - die Lettn die ma nachher hat is oba enorm




> is des weit weg vom normalen dh?


des wirst du dir hoffentlich selber halbwegs beantworten können wenn des eine am Schattberg (Saalbach) und des andere am Reiterkogel (Hinterglemm) is. keine Ahnung was du da von mir genau hören willst...

----------


## Poison :)

kenn mich in dem loch ned aus, kan plan wo hintergelmm und wo´s normale saalbach geschweige denn die 2 berge/lifte sind  :Wink:  
thx, egalö

----------


## Tobias

also im Glemmtal gibts a poar Orte: Vorderglemm - Saalbach (des si mit den ganzen Orsteilen (Jausern, etc.)) über etliche km hinzieht und eben Hinterglemm

von Lift zu Lift werdens keine 5km sein (ob´s jetzt 3 oder 5 san kann ich dir ned sagen). Viel mehr aber sicher ned.

du kannst Vormittag Schattberg fahren - dann rüberschieben Richtung Schattberg Westgipfel - hinten Singletrail runterfahren nach Hinterglemm - Reiterkogel fahren und am Abend wieder rausrollen nach Saalbach.

Umgekehrt mim DHler logischerweise ned möglich weils von Saalbach nach Hinterglemm (wenn auch nur leicht) bergauf geht.

Da verscheisst du allerdings recht viel Zeit mim herumfahren. Also ich würd´ in Saalbach bleiben, weil (ohne es gesehen zu haben) die negativen Hinterglemmberichte auch ned von Ungefähr kommen werden.

----------


## pAz

> weil (ohne es gesehen zu haben) die negativen Hinterglemmberichte auch ned von Ungefähr kommen werden.


waren ja großteils von "uns" letztes jahr und ich denk mir an den dortigen srecken wurde wie zuvor ned großartig was verbessert...

für die hobby wm ham wir eh fr.des training des genügt schon...

lg

----------


## noox

Ich hätt mir schon gerne auch in Hinterglemm die Strecke a bissl angeschaut wegen der Hobby-WM. 

Übrigens ist bei der Hobby-WM am Donnerstag den ganzen Tag Training. Am Freitag nur Vormittag, weil nachmittag Quali ist. Samstag dann Rennen.

----------


## Poison :)

kann nur 1 tag schule fehlen, daher donnerstag schui  :Yay: 

wegen samstag bin i no ned ganz sicher was ich will  :Lol:

----------


## pAz

laut tobi ziemlicher zeitverlust,könnt ma aber spontan vor ort entscheiden bzw. jeder wie er will.




> Donnerstag den ganzen Tag Training


werd mir aber nur fr. "freinehmen"




> Am Freitag nur Vormittag, weil nachmittag Quali ist.


4-5 trainingsruns und quali,mehr braucht ma ned!

lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

kurze Frage an die Herren Moderatoren: 
Is des scho der richtige Thread für eure Diskussion?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pAz

jo weil do olle sbg.er herin san und zb. da erwin nie in an andren thread schaut... :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

so a schauer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grisch

Ich hab mir gestern ein zweites Laufrad mit swampthing zammbaut. vorne is a scho da gatschgummi druf! kann für die nächsten tage nicht schaden.

Ich möcht am Samstag auf jeden Fall X-line wie auch "alte" DH Strecke von Saalbach fahren. Sind ja eh an ganzen tag drin, da können wir schon ruhig a bissal rum fahren, oder? Letztes mal Saalbach woar ich glaub ich vor ca. 4 Jahren  :EEK!:  
FR. Leo könnt ich erst ab Mittag?!
SO. Gaisberg oder Wagrain, schwierig?

----------


## pAz

könn ma am sa. eh noch vor ort entscheiden.




> FR. Leo könnt ich erst ab Mittag?!


red dich mitn georg zam bzw. überred ihn,dass er mittag fahrt  :Smile: 




> SO. Gaisberg oder Wagrain, schwierig?


was meinst mit dem schwierig?
werd da nach 2 tagen radln eher entspannen  :Big Grin: 

lg

----------


## Erwin

> jo weil do olle sbg.er herin san und zb. da erwin nie in an andren thread schaut...


keine zeit zum thresds stöbern  :Wink: ......
ich hab ja euch und ihr habt mein Telefonnummer  :Big Grin:  

Lg Erwin

----------


## noox

Nachdem wir den Gaisberg-Thread eh grad so schön missbrauchen: 
Die Rangers-Shirts und Kaputzenjacken kennen viele eh schon:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hoto-3426.html
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hoto-3425.html

Mit einem Online-Shop wird's zwar diese Saison nix mehr (weil die Firma mit der ich's mach grad ihr Sub-Shop-Software umstellt und daher momentan keine neuen nimmt). 

Ich hab aber mal ein paar Teile machen lassen. Hauptsächlich für uns Rangers und die Moderatoren. Aber wenn sonst jemand welche braucht, verkaufe ich sie auch direkt. Danke. 

*Sweater*: 
Farbe: Grau
Druck: Zweifärbig weiß/grün, hinten unter Kaputze.
Hersteller: Continental, 320g/m², lange Ärmeln, super Qualität.
Größen: S - XL
49 Euro

*T-Shirt:* 
Farbe: Schwarz
Druck: Zweifärbig grau/grün, vorne mittig auf Brust
Hersteller: Continental, 170g/m²
Größen: S - XL
24 Euro 

Falls wer was will am besten vorher melden, damit ich's dann bei gemeinsamen Ausfahrten etc. mithab.

Größenvergleich: Mit meinen 173 bin ich zwischen S um M. Die Twins haben bei 181 L genommen.

----------


## grisch

@noox: feine sache. hab da pm gschickt!

----------


## pAz

nochmal danke an noox für die sehr feinen pullis und shirts!!!!

morgen 8:15 abfahrt leo,ein platz wär nu frei  :Big Grin: 

und grisch,red di mitn schorsch zam.

lg

----------


## grisch

> nochmal danke an noox für die sehr feinen pullis und shirts!!!!
> 
> morgen 8:15 abfahrt leo,ein platz wär nu frei 
> 
> und grisch,red di mitn schorsch zam.
> 
> lg


hob mei bike grod zerlegt, zamm baun zaht mi jetzt nimma scheiß veltec narbe feigelt mich. hoff da georg kann ma da morgen helfen, da schei?? alte swampthing is a schon so hart, dass ich ihn ned auf die felge bekommen hab. 
frust pur! vü spass jungens

----------


## flying circus

wash hast den für ein problem bei der nabe?`weil soweit ich weis ist dei baugleich wie die nope und mit der kenne ich mich mittlerweile recht gut aus :Wink: 

komm jetzt grad aus der garage wo ich die auch grad zerlegt ghabt hab und sie hat auch gefeiglt^^

----------


## grisch

> grad vom gaissi back, unglaublich aber wahr:
> 
> ich hab zum 1. mal die gaisbergspitze aus eigener kraft (am zweirad) erreicht    
> 
> sehr fein zum rauffahren, runter eher a eislaufbahn als kontrolliertes fahren 
> 
> was fahrt ihr so rauf?
> sind von aigen genau 1h aufn spitz treten
> 
> lg


Bin früher meistens zw. 45 - 49min. von Guggental rauf. Runter meist auch über Strasse, das macht mit 11kg hardtail mehr spass als über die trails und ist materialschonender.

----------


## Snowthrill

sehr brav, sehr brav....sollte auch mal wieder mehr bergauf treten..hab ich ja leider in letzter zeit ziemlich vernachlässigt...

ich bin gestern elsbethen gefahren :-) allerdings nur bergab..hihi...
war zwar super schlammig, aber lustig...

----------


## da sepp

Hallo SBG Rangers, ich bräuchte Eure Hilfe mal bezüglich Gaisbergstrecken.
Bin jetzt schon ein paar mal von Elsbethen aus raufgefahren.
Hab dann immer mal nach der ersten links Kehre durch den Wald raufgeschoben bzw bin auch schon ein paar mal von da den Singeltrack runter nach Elsbethen gefahren. Auch schon ein paar mal von der Zistel Richtung Aigen runter. Da sind aber immer ein paar verschieden Trails und ich fahre dann zwischen zeitlich immer wieder auf der Strasse zb bei ein zwei Bauernhöfen vorbei da bin ich warscheinlich immer falsch?? Und komme erst im unteren Teil wieder auf einen Trail wo man in Aigen beim Schloss rauskommt.
Und heute bin ich mal Gaisbergspitz raufgefahren auch von Elsbethen aus und das war zach mitn DHer, ca 1,5 Stunden über Oberberg. Gibts da eine Kürzere Variante und wenn ja welche den.
Ich habe ein paar von Euch vor 2 - 3 Wochen mal herunten in Aigen getroffen, ich bin der mit dem braunen Sunn Radical.
Bin über jeden Tip glücklich.

Danke schon mal

----------


## pAz

parddaaaayyyyy hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yay:  :Yay2:  gemejak gAS ODWR?

ARGE U N(E 10 euro#!"!!

bis o8 opne end kummzs gehts ewied e seg ma uns nuz dzuom pard ymochn

----------


## The REVO G

i glaub der kennt sie nimmer ganz selbst

the revo g

----------


## Poison :)

bin ich froh,dass ich da gestern ned dabei war  :Lol: 
meine freunde und bruder sind alkis  :EEK!: 

bis bald, werd jetzt rauftreten  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

> bin ich froh,dass ich da gestern ned dabei war 
> meine freunde und bruder sind alkis 
> 
> bis bald, werd jetzt rauftreten


na gottseidank warst net fort sonst müstest wieder für 1 woche aussetzten wegen diverse Verletzungen  :Big Grin:  
ihr kennt einfach die falschen leute  :Stick Out Tongue:  ....

----------


## flying circus

> parddaaaayyyyy hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gemejak gAS ODWR?
> 
> ARGE U N(E 10 euro#!"!!
> 
> bis o8 opne end kummzs gehts ewied e seg ma uns nuz dzuom pard ymochn


na habedere^^

----------


## fipu

Jaja, der liebe Schnaps.... :Big Grin:   War aber ischer lustig!!

----------


## pAz

> Jaja, der liebe Schnaps....

 Absinth  :Frown:

----------


## noox

@da sepp: Ich hoffe, Kev oder Patz melden sich dazu noch. Die kennen sich fast besser aus. Am besten wäre sowieso hier mitlesen und dann mal mitfahren, wenn wir fahren. Kev und ich werden vermutlich am Dienstag Abend (18:15 Parsch/Aigen) auf Spitz rauftreten. Könnt ma uns ja oben wo treffen.


War so geil wieder heute. Mit Kev und Ben raufgetreten. Fahrzeit diesmal unter einer Stunde (Kev 58 Minuten, ich 30 - 40 Sekunden dahinter). Zeit mit Pausen bei mir 1:01:40. Trotz schwerer Beine nach 3 Tagen Biken... Am Ende der Saison müssma mal mit Hardtail und Slicks und ohne Rucksack von Guggental aus testen, was da geht... 
Oder mal a Up- und Downhill-"Rennen".

Bergab Ost und dann Richtung Aigen. Ich brauch gar kein Downhiller - Mit'n Rocky geht eh alles sooo geil.  :Big Grin:  (Nur des Radl tut mir a bissl leid.) Die Anlieger unten sind so geil gangen - Teilweise X-Line-Style. Nur des Steile ganz unten war für die Reifen a bissl zu schmierig...

----------


## pAz

wer hat di. zeit?  :Big Grin: 
leo,saalbach,wagrain,planai?

lg

----------


## klamsi

dienstag waagrain wäre fein....muass mi moi wieda auf aner leichten strecke einfahrn.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Bine

bin am di und/oder mi am semmering...vielleicht kummt jo nu wer!!?? allan is immer a  bissl fad  :Confused:

----------


## pAz

hmm für 1 tag doch bissl weit  :Frown: 
und wir werdn wahrsch.am we. foan.

lg

----------


## Bine

daun bleibst halt gleich bis zum we  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## grisch

> dienstag waagrain wäre fein....muass mi moi wieda auf aner leichten strecke einfahrn....


Klamsi, tu wagrain ned unterschätzen. ich hab heute auch zu den rookies mit denen da wolfi und i drinnen waren gesagt, es sei ein "mädchenpark". ca. 15min. später hab ich a brutale bretzn grissen, dabei den michi leider total unsanft von einer holzbrücke gekickt, ihm hats bei den rippen dawischt ist danach nicht mehr gefahren. ich habe doch schon a bissal mehr sturzpraxis und bin halt dann mit wolfis 2. bike noch einmal runter. Sorry nochmal MICHI, hoff des mit den rippen wird wieder.

----------


## grisch

> was hat dei bike?


s'neue schaltwerk ist hin. carbon lenker könnt a was abbekommen haben. war so frustriert ich hab's mir no gar ned angesehen. bin vor allem froh das ich an michi nicht mehr wehgetan hab, hat ziemlich heftig ausgesehen. sind gleich alle nachfolgenden stehen geblieben und zu uns hergerannt. aber mir salzburger halten halt scho was aus!  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

damed, wie lang gabs sowas nimmer  :EEK!: 
hilft ma wenig wenn ich die ganze woche hackeln muss  :Frown:

----------


## Erwin

hey...
wie schauts denn bei euch heute aus mit Gaissy shutteln??
zur abwechslung mal wieder runter krachen  :Stick Out Tongue:  

bei so einem genialen tag wie heute  :Big Grin:  

Lg Erwin

----------


## noox

Servas Andi! Heute muss ich mal regenerieren.

@Erwin: Habt's ihr net 24h-DH-Teambesprechung im Bräustübl?

----------


## pAz

jo erwin hör aufn hannes  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> hey...
> wie schauts denn bei euch heute aus mit Gaissy shutteln??
> zur abwechslung mal wieder runter krachen  
> 
> bei so einem genialen tag wie heute  
> 
> Lg Erwin


I werd aufitreten. wenn ihr mir ne Uhrzeit sagt könnten wir uns ja am Spitz treffen.

----------


## Erwin

> @Erwin: Habt's ihr net 24h-DH-Teambesprechung im Bräustübl?



GENAU  :EEK!:  .....

Danke des hät ich jetzt fast schon vergessen  :Embarrassment:  .

----------


## pAz

war sehr fein nach so langer zeit ohne ride am gaisberg mal wider nach aigen runter.
macht echt mindestens genauso viel spaß wie bikepark,nur leider ohne lift  :Frown:

----------


## grisch

> war sehr fein nach so langer zeit ohne ride am gaisberg mal wider nach aigen runter.
> macht echt mindestens genauso viel spaß wie bikepark,nur leider ohne lift


Hat super gepasst, beim 2. mal hab ich mich auch an meine bissal zu weichen reifen gewöhnt gehabt. ostseite runter war wieder ziemlich geil, genau meins; nockstein-kehre wieder super easy direkt runter. wetter hat gehalten, einfach geil so spontan zwischen durch mal zum nulltarif biken gehn.

----------


## Bine

> zum nulltarif biken gehn.

 najo bei den spritpreisen ned wirklich zum nulltarif  :Smileysanta:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> najo bei den spritpreisen ned wirklich zum nulltarif


rauftreten?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erwin

> Hat super gepasst, beim 2. mal hab ich mich auch an meine bissal zu weichen reifen gewöhnt gehabt. ostseite runter war wieder ziemlich geil, genau meins; nockstein-kehre wieder super easy direkt runter. wetter hat gehalten, einfach geil so spontan zwischen durch mal zum nulltarif biken gehn.



es war echt soooo fein gestern....  :Big Grin:  
des sollt ma vielleicht wieder öfters machen  :Wink: .

Lg

----------


## DMZ

sehr geehrte freunde des mitdemradbergabfahrens!
ich schummel mich mal i den thread, nachdems wieder mal um den gaisberg geht.
hab heute endlich erstmals den gaisberg mit dem bike angeschnuppert, nach kurzer wegbeschreibung von revolution bikeshop-georg.
1: den schlag oben ziemlich weit geschoben - berg ab! darf ich mich trotzdem noch hier blicken lassen?
2. bis rauchenbichl/mitteregg wars ok. danach freischnautze, irgendwie, teilweise auf straße, nach glasenbach, schießstandstraße. wollt eigentlich richtung elsbethen.
ich würde mich also sehr gerne mal bei einer partie am WE anhängen. WE deshalb, weil ich mir meine WEs in Sbg. a bissi einteilen muß.
grüße und weiterhin fröhliches bergabfahren

----------


## noox

Momentan fahren wir am WE meistens Bikeparks. Nächses WE ist 24h-DH am Semmering... Aber wird sich schon mal ergeben.

----------


## flying circus

wennn sich die woche noch was ergeben sollte am abend bitte melden :Smile:   :Twisted:

----------


## pAz

@erwin und di ondan:
werd mi j. doch zum see haun,also heud nix mehr gaisberg.

lg

----------


## flying circus

is heute wer oben am gaisi oder hat wer lust raufzu shutteln?

----------


## Poison :)

5 sbg´er grad aus wagrain gekommen, die werden nimma fahren  :Wink: 

hab um 7 eishockeytraining, sonnst hätt cih noch a runde treten

lg

----------


## flying circus

a schas....is morgen wer leogang oder so?

----------


## Pinzgauner

Morgen,

Bin vorgestern von der Zistel zum Kreisverkeht nach Elsbethen gefahren. Im unteren Teil nachdem man das erste mal die Hauptsraße gequert hat (vorher ist die Sektion mit der nach rechts hängenden Steinplatte) liegt ein grosser Baum über den Trail. Ist ziemlich blöd zum überklettern da es sich um mehrere Stämme  handelt (ist so ein Laubbaum Dings).
Also wär sie die Kletterei ersparen will einfach auf der Straße die Sektion umfahren.

Ride On!

----------


## Erwin

Guten Morgen....

hey was haltet ihr davon heute mal wieder am Gaisberg zu shutteln??

Lg
Erwin

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wollte heute mal zum Mühlstein rauftreten. Aber wenn wer auf den Gaisi shuttelt würde ich ev. auf die gleiche Zeit rauftreten.

----------


## Erwin

bis jetzt schauts so aus als währ ich allein mit shutteln  :Frown:

----------


## grisch

> bis jetzt schauts so aus als währ ich allein mit shutteln


I muss vorher endlich mal meine code gscheit entlüften, bevor ich den hobel wieder bergab bewege!

----------


## noox

Des Wetter ist ja echt gemein zum net Biken... aber mein Downhiller wird frühestens wieder in einer Woche fahrbereit sein  :Frown: 

Und zum Rauftreten bin ich leider noch immer net fit genug... Immer diese scheiß Sommer-Halsweh-Schnupfen-Geschichte.  :Angry:

----------


## flying circus

ich wär dabei mal wieder gaisi zu rocken...aber erst nächste woche....die is noch stressig...

----------


## Erwin

ich sag euch da Gaisberg wahr heut so hammer zu fahrn  :Mr. Yellow:  ..
der waldboden is noch a bisal feucht,
(nicht das was du meinst "REVO G" )  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
also eigentlich perfekt ...

----------


## Poison :)

oida, wieso sogtn kana wos?  :Cool:

----------


## grisch

> oida, wieso sogtn kana wos?


find' s witzig  :Big Grin:

----------


## flying circus

finds ned witzig-die verdrücken sich da ganz still und leise am gaisberg und keiner weis was.....a frechheit :Wink:  


aber sagts wirklich mal was.....vermiss ihn schon :Embarrassment:

----------


## Erwin

gut dann jetzt mal für alle......  :Wink:  
heute gaisberg shutteln ?????

Lg

----------


## Erwin

hey leute.....

morgen sollt echt a hammer wetter sein, habts ned bock auf a runde Gaisberg??

Noox, wie schauts aus mit deiner gabel?

klamsi, DirtMerchant, The REVO G...wie schauts aus bei euch vl. geht sichs beid dir auch noch aus Grisch  :Wink:  

Lg

----------


## klamsi

würd gern.....muass morgen aber leider fürn schein lerna  :Rolleyes: 

aber falls sunst die wochn nu was geht bin i gern dabei !

----------


## noox

Von der Gabel weiß ich noch nix. Kevin und ich waren heute mit Slicks oben... War echt fein. 41:12 (Kev) und 42:40 (ich) von Guggental.

Diese Woche (Wochentags) geht's bei mir sowieso nicht mehr. Wochenende hoffentlich nochmals Bikepark.

----------


## grisch

> hey leute.....
> 
> morgen sollt echt a hammer wetter sein, habts ned bock auf a runde Gaisberg??
> 
> Noox, wie schauts aus mit deiner gabel?
> 
> klamsi, DirtMerchant, The REVO G...wie schauts aus bei euch vl. geht sichs beid dir auch noch aus Grisch  
> 
> Lg


nö leider, fucked mich voi gas an! habe bissal an scheiß in da firma, den ich bis donnerstag noch ausbügeln muss.

----------


## Poison :)

es schüttet grad erwin  :Wink:  
morgen sagens gegen abend wieder schauer 
lg

----------


## Erwin

jo do schau her...

du bist ja a schon wieder da

----------


## DirtMerchant

sorry, bin heut abends auf einer grillfeier!
gestern noch aigen raufgetreten und im finstern wieder runter, jetz weiss ich wieder für was die eigentlich alle immer die brille aufhaben beim biken  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

klar bin ich wieder da, aber bis zum WE noch ausser gefecht  :Wink: 
mei kreuz spielt no ned so ganz mit

dere

----------


## pAz

ab mi. jedn tag zu haben  :Cool:

----------


## flying circus

so meine herrn :Big Grin:  

wie würds mit heut mal shutteln ausschaun?
kann leider selber kein auto zur verfügung stelln weil des gestern zerstört worden is, würd aber gern schmarotzen :Big Grin:

----------


## flying circus

und wie würds morgen mal unter tags ausschaun?
hab morgen ruhe-tag und werd dehalb ned park fahrn.

----------


## klamsi

wie schauts aus...is heit vl. moi am gaisberg was los ?

----------


## grisch

> wie schauts aus...is heit vl. moi am gaisberg was los ?


Ich habs ja gestern schon befürchtet, wetter ist scheiße heute  :EEK!:  
Morgen oder Dienstag ab 17:00h wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!

----------


## klamsi

> Ich habs ja gestern schon befürchtet, wetter ist scheiße heute  
> Morgen oder Dienstag ab 17:00h wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!


hm ja leida....in da früh war i no voller hoffnung....aber jetzt...

leider solls dich nächsten tage so weitergehen was ich so gehört hab !?

----------


## Poison :)

war heud 3 mal am wunderschönen gaisber  :Smile: 

könnt ned sagen was von die 3 am geilsten war  :EEK!:   :Lol: 

11:00 spitz ankunft per bike mit slicks in 40:05
16:00 spitz ankunft per auto und nach aigen runter
18:45 spitz ankunft per pedes in 45 min von parsch

jetzt bin i gscheid im arsch  :Smile: 

dere

----------


## noox

Wie soll ich da rauf dann jemals schneller werden als du, wenn du 3 mal am Tag da oben bist...  :Big Grin: 
naja, 1,5 Stunden Kilomenter-Fressen war ich auch.

----------


## flying circus

> war heud 3 mal am wunderschönen gaisber 
> 
> könnt ned sagen was von die 3 am geilsten war  
> 
> 11:00 spitz ankunft per bike mit slicks in 40:05
> 16:00 spitz ankunft per auto und nach aigen runter
> 18:45 spitz ankunft per pedes in 45 min von parsch
> 
> jetzt bin i gscheid im arsch 
> ...


kanns sein das du den schönen langen tag so rein granix zum tun hast :Big Grin:  

....möcht ich auch :Embarrassment:

----------


## pAz

war heut seit denk ich 2 monaten wider mal am gaisberg und einfach immer wider sehr geil zum fahren!!!

----------


## pAz

waren heute wider oben und san gayline-aigen gfahren-> ein traum!!!

anschließend zfus raufgangen/joggt und dabei einen seeehr interessanten teil gfunden,den man statt dem langen geradeausstück(zugewachsen) und der anschließenden straße fahren kann!!!

gehört gscheid ausgfahren,aber ansätze vom weg(ben..)sieht man gut!!!

echt arg,wie zb.der schlag auf einen wirkt,wenn ma vo unten kommt und raufgeht.
da würd sogar ich teilweise sagen des is unfahrbar...

bis bald.

lg

----------


## flying circus

shuttelt morgen am abend zufällig wer rauf?
und scheinbar is eh jeden tag wer oben :Wink: 
war schon zu lang nimma oben :Embarrassment:

----------


## klamsi

> anschließend zfus raufgangen/joggt und dabei einen seeehr interessanten teil gfunden,den man statt dem langen geradeausstück(zugewachsen) und der anschließenden straße fahren kann!!!
> 
> gehört gscheid ausgfahren,aber ansätze vom weg(ben..)sieht man gut!!!


muasst ma demnächst zeigen wos da reingeht wenn ma von oben kommt bzw. erklären ?  :Wink:  




> echt arg,wie zb.der schlag auf einen wirkt,wenn ma vo unten kommt und raufgeht.
> da würd sogar ich teilweise sagen des is unfahrbar...


wir san halt alle verdamt hart  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pAz

erklären geht ned.ma muss schaun ob ma einen großen baum umfahren kann,sonst muss ma einmal absteigen.

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> war heut seit denk ich 2 monaten wider mal am gaisberg und einfach immer wider sehr geil zum fahren!!!



So, so - na, was lange Abstinenz alles verursachen kann................

Nun, ich war das letzte Mal am Donnerstag Nachmittag oben - bei 30°C
Und heute ???
Gute 4 Tage später ???
Temperatur -1°, Nebelsuppe, und: FIRST SNOW !!! *kopfschüttel*
Wääähhhh, i wü nu ned........

cya,
Toni

P.S.  In Wagrain liegen am Berg a guade 20cm herum......

----------


## klamsi

so ein sch$%#§ irgendwann wandert i aus....schnee is ja fürn oar$%#

naja gut...hoff ma das wetter bald wieder besser wird !!!

----------


## grisch

> so ein sch$%#§ irgendwann wandert i aus....schnee is ja fürn oar$%#
> 
> naja gut...hoff ma das wetter bald wieder besser wird !!!


wos host denn, schaud eh ned so schlimm aus  :Wink:   :EEK!:

----------


## Erwin

hoffentlich is jetzt ned schon vorbei mim Sommer  :Cry:

----------


## grisch

> hoffentlich is jetzt ned schon vorbei mim Sommer


kommt auf's land drauf an  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

Heut gegen 18uhr wer oben? -> per tel melden

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Da war i gestern gegenüber unterwegs - Erentrudis........
War aber a kalt genug  :Wink: 

ABER: Sonne -> Heut Nachmittag so gegen 15 werd i von Elsbethen rauf treten am Spitz..........

cya, Toni

----------


## DirtMerchant

schade muss arbeiten  :Mr. Yellow:  

tja gestern wars aber scho hurtig schnell finster -> war eher ein nightride ohne lampe   :EEK!:

----------


## DirtMerchant

Wann und wo is heut die Gayberg-Gang unterwegs????

----------


## klamsi

würd micha uch interessieren...wäre gerne dabei bei einem kleinen gaisbergtrip  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

guten morgen oder eigentlich schon fast Mahlzeit  :Stick Out Tongue:  

wie schauts denn aus mit shutteln heute,
so 18:00 herum treffpunk?? 

ach übrigens da basti wär glaub ich auch nicht abgeneigt 

LG

----------


## klamsi

wär genial....!!!

----------


## grisch

Ich werd um ca 17:15h schon oben sein, fahr von der anderen seite rauf. um 18:00h bin ich dann in aigen unten, wenn ich alleine noch runter finde  :Confused:  wär halt cool, wenn man dann noch genügend autos zum rauf shutteln hätten  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

mir wärs auch früher lieber, da häng ich mich bei der ersten runde mitn grisch dran und bieg dann ab...

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Wir sind um 14 schon rauf getreten - a bisserl Sonne genießen, feiner Ride über den direkten Schlag (nicht rechts aussen) und danach Kuhtrittwiesn.

Da wirds jetzt echt Zeit, dass das Fleckvieh abzieht, selten so viele biologische Fladenminen herumliegen "gesehen"...
(wobei sich eher Fragmente davon am Rahmen und in den Stollen befanden)
cya,
T

----------


## Freaky

wir waren heute oben! Alles zugeschneit als wir ankamen war der totale schneesturm aber für uns gabs kein zurück  :Wink: 
wir sind nach koppl runtergfahren..war echt geil besonders als der schnee weg war und es wärmer wurde!!! danach noch a bissal 4x in koppl umadumgurkt und wieda ham..#*?!&§ Wetter !!!!
lg

----------


## Freaky

waren heute wieder oben! diesmal super wetter echt geil!!!
ging super zum fahren nur das laub versteckt manchmal ein paar wurzeln  :Smile:  
lg

----------


## Erwin

hey jungs....

wie schauts denn mal mit am Night Ride aus, heute währ ja auch noch a genialers wetter morgen solls ja auch schon wieder regnen  :Frown:  

@DirtMerchant : hast heute zeit???

Lg

----------


## Poison :)

wär scho lässig, muss leider mei radl mal gscheid waschn+servicen bevor ichs abholen lass  :Wink:

----------


## Erwin

hast as schon weiter bracht oder wie....
des is oba zackig gangen

----------


## grisch

> hey jungs....
> 
> wie schauts denn mal mit am Night Ride aus, heute währ ja auch noch a genialers wetter morgen solls ja auch schon wieder regnen  
> 
> @DirtMerchant : hast heute zeit???
> 
> Lg


mir tut heute noch alles weh von meinen letzten beiden abfahrten (SA + SO) mit dem 11kg 4x hardtail mit harten 100mm FW vorne, geht die Route nach Elsbethen richtig in die Gelenke!
Hab außerdem nur a taschenlampe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erwin

> mir tut heute noch alles weh von meinen letzten beiden abfahrten (SA + SO) mit dem 11kg 4x hardtail mit harten 100mm FW vorne, geht die Route nach Elsbethen richtig in die Gelenke!



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   bist jetzt zwangsweise schon unter die "hardtail downhiller" gegangen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grisch

> bist jetzt zwangsweise schon unter die "hardtail downhiller" gegangen


jo, leider. na, so schlimm is eh ned. paar sachen sind a positiv anders.
bremsen macht mi fertig mit die alten 160er magura scheiben und sehr wenig belag.

----------


## DirtMerchant

Wie schauts am Freitag mit an nightride aus????
Wer dabei? -> rufts mi am freitag an, hab ka internet tagsüber!

----------


## grisch

I schreib's mal da herein: am SO vielleicht mal wieder wer in koppl? wer schon witzig, auf der bahn mal wieder zu 4. runter heizen, dafür wurde sie ja eigentlich gemacht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Wie schauts am Freitag mit an nightride aus????
> Wer dabei? -> rufts mi am freitag an, hab ka internet tagsüber!



Gibts jemanden der schon vorher unterwegs ist? Also kein Night sondern ein normaler Ride?

----------


## skimp

was reiss ma am we an, ändiboy?

----------


## flying circus

wär schon wieder mal geil gaisberg zu rocken....muss mir aber erst um eine neue hr felge und neue speichen schaun :Embarrassment:  
die ham leogang letztes wochenende ned überlegt :Rolleyes:   :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

grias eich! 
grad mei radl verkauft  :Smile: , für mich is die DH-saison 08 beendet  :Wink:  
wünsch euch noch viel spass, mann sieht sich im warmen frühling zum bergabfahren 
lg

----------


## grisch

> grias eich!
> 
> grad mei radl verkauft , für mich is die DH-saison 08 beendet 
> 
> wünsch euch noch viel spass, mann sieht sich im warmen frühling zum bergabfahren
> 
> lg


feine sache; da wärs halt ned schlecht, wenn man 2. rad hätt, auch wenns "nur" a 4X hardtail is  :Wink:

----------


## noox

hat er eh: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...raftstoff.html

----------


## grisch

> hat er eh: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...raftstoff.html


genau, was braucht man mehr! 
wir fahrn um 3 mal wieder runter, schlag mit 100mm federweg und schlechter bremse ist scho a thrill!! :EEK!:

----------


## Poison :)

bin des WE leider voll mit eishockey+schiri eingedeckt 
freu mich aber auf ein paar herbst tretereien mit diversen sbg´er!? 
lg

----------


## pAz

ich kann dich treten  :Cool: 

änder lieber moi dei signatur,bevorst herumprahlst

----------


## fipu

Nanana! Jetzt habts euch wieder lieb!!!

----------


## pAz

war eh lieb gmeind  :Big Grin:

----------


## fipu

Dann ist ja gut! :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Erwin

servus....

@ grisch: host du jetzt eigentlich dein kompletes bike verkauft oder hast gabel und co noch zuhaus??

übrigens morgen solls echt warm werden 19 grad  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ..


                     !!!!!!Night Ride!!!!!!!

----------


## grisch

> servus....
> 
> @ grisch: host du jetzt eigentlich dein kompletes bike verkauft oder hast gabel und co noch zuhaus??
> 
> übrigens morgen solls echt warm werden 19 grad   ..
> 
> 
>                      !!!!!!Night Ride!!!!!!!


komplettes bike ist weg! nur noch crosscountry hardtail und 4x radl zur verfügung  :Frown:

----------


## Erwin

ah ok...
bin nähmlich am überlegen ob ich ma nächtes jahr a neue gabel zulegen soll, und irgendwie is ma da dei boxxer in sin gekommen  :Wink: 

naja....mal schaun was sich so ergibt, hab ja noch zeit

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Heya;

War gestern wer unterwegs - nightride mässig - so gegen 21.30??
Hab da nämli von meiner Terrasse aus a paar Lichterl an Stromschlag runter tanzen gesehen.......
Guad ausgschaut!  :Smile: 
Toni

P.S.: Trotzdem - am Nachmittag hat d Sunn g`scheint............

----------


## Snowthrill

:Wink:  erwischt.....
war sehr geil gestern....

----------


## DirtMerchant

Appropos: Hat am Freitag nachmittag wer lust oder abends dann auf an nightride?

----------


## klamsi

kent sich eigentlich jemand in der gegend von puch aus ?

mir wurde heute kurz erzählt das da a paar feine wegerl grad fürs enduro usw. geben soll...weiss da jemand mehr ?

thx  :Smile:

----------


## DirtMerchant

St. Jakob rauf bzw. richtung vollererhof auf den mühlstein, da kannst dann entweder wieder puch runter oder über die ehrentrudis nach elsbethen

----------


## klamsi

> St. Jakob rauf bzw. richtung vollererhof auf den mühlstein, da kannst dann entweder wieder puch runter oder über die ehrentrudis nach elsbethen


ok thx  :Smile:

----------


## Erwin

> Appropos: Hat am Freitag nachmittag wer lust oder abends dann auf an nightride?


auf an nightride hätt ich schon lust
muas aber erst schaun wie lang ich heute arbeiten darf...

lg

----------


## DirtMerchant

das wär sicher kein problem, eher wirds halt a feuchtfröhliches unterfangen wenn i so aus dem fenster schau  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Erwin

feuchtfröhlich wär eh ned so des problem sonder eher mehr das es Ar..... kalt is und am abend wird sicher nicht wärmer  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...

i sag da auf alle fälle noch bescheid weil wenn i bis um 7 arbeit muas hab i danach sicher ka lust mehr.
aber i meld mi einfach bei dir gell  :Wink:  

Lg

----------


## klamsi

was san den des für bilder: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

is da was ofizielles passiert oder hab i sunst was verpasst !?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Snowthrill

:-) wir haben kurzfristig einen DH Ranger Wandertag ins Leben gerufen und dabei etwas aufgeräumt und umgeräumt :-)
Berni war ganz in ihrem Element wie man nur unschwer auf den Bildern erkennen kann....

----------


## Pinzgauner

Danke fürs Wegmachen an die Leute vom Alpenverein! :Wink:

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Sonntag war i oben - den Danner Schorsch getroffen, is die Ostseite gefahren, is tadellos gegangen................
I bin gestern Zistel und dann Aigner gefahren, ebenfalls gut gegangen.
Schlag is bis auf a paar Schneefleckerl frei....
Also - ausnützen, bevor a bei uns der große Schnee kommt - wann er kommt!
(was ich hoff)

BTW:
bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...product=154908

liegrü,
Toni

----------


## flying circus

war am samstag gayline fahrn und war auch recht lustig, wenn auch arscheisig^^

und kuhwiese war einfach nur noch lustig....da hast an lenker 90 grad drehn können und man is grad weiter gfahrn^^
is aber ned am reifen glegen :Wink:

----------


## noox

Weiter geht's hier: 

Gaisberg 2009

----------

